# Bf7 2021 Journal - Prosperity / Moonlight SLT / Blue Velvet KBG



## bf7

Happy new year TLF!

Renovated to 100% KBG in fall 2020. It was my first reno and quite a turbulent ride, but very much worth it.

Bf7 2020 Reno - Prosperity / Moonlight SLT / Blue Velvet KBG







I am currently cutting with a JD greens mower at ~13/16". The yard (front and back) is roughly 10k sq ft.

Seed blend is 33% Prosperity, 33% Moonlight SLT, and 33% Blue Velvet. According to my research, these were the KBG types most likely to produce bluish tones. My main goal for the lawn color wise is to have a blue hue.

Winter was more harsh that usual this year. Snow was on the ground for most of February. Overall I think the baby grass held up ok - no sign of snow mold. Color loss was significant but expected. I'm in the midst of investigating some spots throughout that are darker and greener than the rest of the yard. I believe it's due to excess nitrogen, either from animal urine or fertilizer burn from last year.









Submitted soil samples for testing this week. Waiting for temps to keep climbing so I can start with pre-em, spoon feeding, mowing, etc. Tentative plan for spring:

-2 applications of prodiamine at 0.5 lbs/acre (3 month) rate

-total of 2.5 lbs N/1k (0.25 lbs/1k weekly over 10 weeks) in the form of dissolved urea

-experiment with PGR for the first time

-humic, fungicides likely monthly

-tenacity, depending on extent of poa annua

-other amendments as needed per soil test

-tear out most of existing plants in front yard landscaping. Replace with rose trees, hydrangea shrubs, and juniper bushes

-paint back deck railings


----------



## Slingblade_847

@bf7 looking good! I'll be following closely. Will be getting my journal up and running this weekend.


----------



## bf7

@Slingblade_847 looking forward to following your journal. Good luck this season!


----------



## bf7

Received soil test back. Generally ok with results but upset my 10-10-10 and starter fert apps last year didn't raise P levels. Could be the topsoil I brought in for reno was deficient. On the bright side, apparently all the lime I dropped in the summer is paying dividends now.

Ordered triple superphosphate (0-45-0) and sulfate of potash (0-0-50), 50 lbs of each, to help increase P and K this year.


----------



## bf7

Today put down prodiamine at 3 month rate (0.5 lbs/acre; 0.185 oz/1k; 5 g/1k). I must have measured it 6 different ways to make sure I was using the right amount. Crazy how little of that stuff you actually need per app. I was hesitant to do pre-em today given the chance for heavy storms tomorrow night (and potential washout of product). But the next few days look pretty windy, and also more forecasted storms. So I decided to just get it down, and hedge my bets by attempting to water it in to an extent with the garden hose. We've had several days in the 60s in a row, and today hit 70. Didn't want to be late on the pre-em.



The lawn is crawling back to life. A lot of people in the neighborhood already had TruGreen fertilizing their yards last week. I'm trying to resist the urge to add nitrogen until the grass is actively growing.

As usual, the back is lagging behind the front. Some of the mulch beds are empty because I am in the process of transplanting shrubs. The dark green pee spots in the hell strip and backyard are getting very annoying.













Yesterday I finished greasing the JD. She only needs a backlap and then she'll be ready to go. Fired up first pull!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking good and ready to go!

Those dark green spots are definitely interesting - I'm going to be following your journal closely. I have deer in my yard all of the time - assuming peeing as well but I don't have those. Very interesting!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking good and ready to go!
> 
> Those dark green spots are definitely interesting - I'm going to be following your journal closely. I have deer in my yard all of the time - assuming peeing as well but I don't have those. Very interesting!


Thanks man. It's painful waiting for the first mow.

I'm thinking the pee in the backyard is from my dog. I'm just shocked that the spots are so big given he's a shih tzu / miniature poodle mix. The large number of spots in the hell strip and lack of deer sightings or droppings have me convinced that dogs are the source.


----------



## JerseyGreens

We will be mowing by next weekend. I'm sure if it.


----------



## Slingblade_847

bf7 said:


> . The dark green pee spots in the hell strip and backyard are getting very annoying.


@bf7 i think your looking at it all wrong. To me it's a preview of what the rest of your yard is soon to become. I mean, that some serious dark s**t man. Once you start hitting the N, the rest of the yard will follow suit. Can't wait.


----------



## bf7

Slingblade_847 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The dark green pee spots in the hell strip and backyard are getting very annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 i think your looking at it all wrong. To me it's a preview of what the rest of your yard is soon to become. I mean, that some serious dark s**t man. Once you start hitting the N, the rest of the yard will follow suit. Can't wait.
Click to expand...

Haha, I hope you're right 🙏 I agree the darkness is mind blowing for this time of year. It's also growing much faster than the other grass. The height is probably 2+ inches in some places, and the rest of the yard is below 1 inch.


----------



## bf7

Put down 2 lbs/1k of triple superphosphate (1 lb/1k of phosphorus) and hand pulled a few buckets of weeds. The weeds are a mix of poa a and the below, which I haven't identified yet. A high number of them are coming up white due to the tenacity apps late last fall.



Many of the lawns around me have been fertilized already and are greening up fast. I really want to put down nitrogen but still feel it's a little early to be pushing top growth while the young roots are transitioning to spring.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Looking good! Those dark spots may also be due to dog spots ironically enough. If it was just a small pee that got washed out a little bit. Doubtful, but could be. I'm experiencing something similar in my TTTF with some spots coming up faster. It could also be the one of the cultivars greens up faster and by some weird twist the bulk of seeds in those spots were mostly that cultivar. Who knows! Good news it's greening up early and the rest will follow.

Don't throw down N too early here and get spooked by the Tru Green trucks. They're out this early to make as much money as possible and get as many apps in as possible.


----------



## bf7

@OnTheLawn thanks! I figured they are definitely from dogs. They are all over the grass along the sidewalk. And now I notice them where my pup usually goes. It's ok with me as long as they stay green and don't die.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Been checking my front with a meat thermometer and it's clocking in temps well into the zone where things start moving...they can start moving real quick too!

Things are alive - don't overthink when to throw N - just do it once you are ideally ready to mow because that will surely follow.


----------



## bf7

@JerseyGreens you are probably right. I came very close to throwing it down this weekend but chickened out when I saw it's going to get cold again later this week. Not sure if a couple of chilly days would matter in the grand scheme.

If I can grind it out 5 more days, I think I'll be in the clear for mowing and N. No promises though - I may pull the trigger on either before then!

The pee spots exploding with growth, density, and color could be a sign that it's time. If I could somehow get a jug of dog urine and do a blanket spray, not saying I wouldn't try it given what I've seen lol.


----------



## bf7

Officially kicked off spoon feeding with 0.25 lbs N/1k today. Will have pics after the first mow which should be this week.


----------



## Slingblade_847

@bf7 now I'm envious...

Can't wait to see the photos. I may bite the bullet and officially kick off the spoon feeding myself come this weekend....


----------



## bf7

@Slingblade_847 I was also waiting to push N but I just couldn't sit back and do nothing for another warm week. A decent portion of the yard is growing though so I feel ok about giving the babies a nudge. I would tell you to go for it too but I'll report back with some results later in the week.


----------



## Slingblade_847

Alright sir! I'll be waiting on your outcome. Truth be told, I won't last through the weekend without not getting some proper N down....


----------



## bf7

What a difference a mow makes. The babies have greened up considerably over the past couple of days. 70s and urea are a great combo. @Slingblade_847 get that N down.

Some of the worst mowing lines I've ever seen. Knocking off major rust.













Many more clippings than expected! Could just be the dog pee spots.



And blooms on the cherry tree this morning!


----------



## Slingblade_847

@bf7 Hot damn, man! That is some ding dang dark grass! Yep, the N will be going down. I haven't put N down, but I swear I'm watching my grass get darker. N is only going to help. I've held off long enough. Looking great buddy.


----------



## bf7

Slingblade_847 said:


> @bf7 Hot damn, man! That is some ding dang dark grass! Yep, the N will be going down. I haven't put N down, but I swear I'm watching my grass get darker. N is only going to help. I've held off long enough. Looking great buddy.


Thanks bud. I believe you - I'm sure it is getting darker. Maybe it doesn't need the N yet, who knows. But I don't think it could hurt much at this point.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Rocking and rolling now. First mow looks great!

Did you get much clippings and what HOC?


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Rocking and rolling now. First mow looks great!
> 
> Did you get much clippings and what HOC?


Thank you sir! I think it was a lot of clippings. More than I was getting in late October / early November. There's a pic of the clippings in my post from yesterday.

It's a 13/16 inch HOC consistent with last year. I really like that height for the balance of color / height.

When's your first mow?? It makes such a huge difference.

Snapped this morning


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking solid for this time of year.

I'm thinking either Friday or Saturday evening for the first cut.

Whoops missed the clipping picture. That is definitely a significant amount of clippings!

I don't anticipate much here as its still pretty sleepy in the majority of the yard but we will see.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Wow, no nitrogen and it's already that dark! I spoon fed last Saturday and it's not even close to that.


----------



## bf7

@shadowlawnjutsu I fed 0.25 lbs / 1k fast release on Monday. I couldn't tell you how much of the color is explained by N vs the warm up. It was much more brown just a few days ago. Ever since we stopped going below freezing at night, it has progressed rapidly.


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Wow, no nitrogen and it's already that dark! I spoon fed last Saturday and it's not even close to that.


Check to see if your soil is dry. Mine was very dry when I checked as we haven't gotten enough precip the past 2 weeks. Dryness will ultimately slow down the Spring green up as well.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, no nitrogen and it's already that dark! I spoon fed last Saturday and it's not even close to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Check to see if your soil is dry. Mine was very dry when I checked as we haven't gotten enough precip the past 2 weeks. Dryness will ultimately slow down the Spring green up as well.
Click to expand...

Yup, I haven't watered since after the spoon feeding and no significant amount or rain.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> @shadowlawnjutsu I fed 0.25 lbs / 1k fast release on Monday. I couldn't tell you how much of the color is explained by N vs the warm up. It was much more brown just a few days ago. Ever since we stopped going below freezing at night, it has progressed rapidly.


I thought you haven't fed yet. Your lawn doesn't show yellowing. Looks like you're doing very good in hand pulling poas!


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @shadowlawnjutsu I fed 0.25 lbs / 1k fast release on Monday. I couldn't tell you how much of the color is explained by N vs the warm up. It was much more brown just a few days ago. Ever since we stopped going below freezing at night, it has progressed rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you haven't fed yet. Your lawn doesn't show yellowing. Looks like you're doing very good in hand pulling poas!
Click to expand...

Haha back when the lawn was still dormant, I had time to stay on top of pulling poa. Now that I'm back to mowing and spraying regularly, not so sure. I found a couple of patches in the front yard yesterday by the property line. The seeds always come in from the neighbors yards, and the patches are much more evident after the kbg gets darker.


----------



## bf7

Today put down the following:

6 oz / 1k Air8
6 oz / 1k RGS
1 oz / 1k SLS ammonium laureth sulfate, aka baby shampoo


----------



## bf7

Green up over 13 days. Crazy!

3/27


4/9


----------



## JerseyGreens

that green-up is wildly awesome! Plus its at a sunny part of the day. I can only imagine how deeply green it looks at sunset. Good work!


----------



## bf7

Planted the following in the beds:

1 blue star juniper tree
1 globe blue spruce tree
2 knockout rose trees (1 red, 1 yellow)
2 hydrangea shrubs (1 endless summer, 1 annabelle)
8 blue star juniper shrubs
1 sea green juniper shrub

We'll see how the deer battle goes.

Next I want to plant a yoshino cherry tree in the backyard to complement the okame tree, and spread a new layer of mulch everywhere.


----------



## bf7

Pulled a couple buckets of weeds and mowed again. Time to start thinking about a PGR app soon.


----------



## bf7

Put down 0.25 lbs N / 1k (total for 2021 - 0.5 lbs / 1k)


----------



## OnTheLawn

Looking really good! This blend intrigues me as I'm looking to figure out what cultivars to attempt an overseed with for the TTTF. Specifically, the Blue Velvet cultivar, but this whole blend would probably suit it well. I've been debating between that and just going with Mazama.

Where did you source your seed?


----------



## OnTheLawn

Just checked your 2020 journal. Check your PMs!


----------



## jrubb42

Looking good man. Already getting super dark!

Did you ever figure out what those really dark areas were?


----------



## bf7

@jrubb42 thank you sir!

I figured out that the dark spots were excess nitrogen from dog pee. Interesting development with that...almost all of those exact areas are becoming thick and light green in the center now. I'm wondering if there is some overcrowding happening around where most of the urine collected. It's not that easy to see on camera but the color difference is pretty obvious in person.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

That behavior is consistent with the dog pee spots in my lawn by the sidewalk. It started as very dark green and then after mowing yellow blades showed up. I bet it just grew faster than the rest and then cut more than 1/3 during exposing the yellow blades beneath.


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> That behavior is consistent with the dog pee spots in my lawn by the sidewalk. It started as very dark green and then after mowing yellow blades showed up. I bet it just grew faster than the rest and then cut more than 1/3 during exposing the yellow blades beneath.


That is a great point I didn't even think of. I only started seeing the light green after the first mow, and I was definitely chopping off a ton of blade in those spots. Major violation of the 1/3 rule makes a lot of sense.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Probably pushed too hard with N that it suffered long term. I don't think we will be able to pick them out as the color is already evening out.

Did you mention the cultivars you used all have good green-up scores? Still can't get over how dark this is.


----------



## bf7

@JerseyGreens I just looked up the scores in PA. They weren't particularly good for green-up:

Prosperity - 4.0 (2005)
Moonlight - 4.1 (2005)
Blue Velvet - 3.7 (2000)

But the genetic color ratings were very good:

Prosperity - 7.8 (2005)
Moonlight - 7.8 (2005)
Blue Velvet - 7.9 (2000)

I don't really have an explanation for the green-up other than the nice warm week we had. Almost broke the records for high temp in Pittsburgh on two separate days.


----------



## jrubb42

bf7 said:


> @jrubb42 thank you sir!
> 
> I figured out that the dark spots were excess nitrogen from dog pee. Interesting development with that...almost all of those exact areas are becoming thick and light green in the center now. I'm wondering if there is some overcrowding happening around where most of the urine collected. It's not that easy to see on camera but the color difference is pretty obvious in person.


That's crazy that those pee spots had the perfect amount of N to make it SUPER dark but not kill it. And multiple spots like that on top of it. Never seen anything like that. Seems like it's suffering the consequences of all that N now though.


----------



## psider25

Hello fellow sophomore year KBG reno buddy  How did your poa battle end up? did you get it all just by hand pulling?

I skipped the second Tenacity App late fall as I think you did and now am paying the price digging bunches and bunches of poa ;(

Either way your lawn looks great.


----------



## bf7

psider25 said:


> Hello fellow sophomore year KBG reno buddy  How did your poa battle end up? did you get it all just by hand pulling?
> 
> I skipped the second Tenacity App late fall as I think you did and now am paying the price digging bunches and bunches of poa ;(
> 
> Either way your lawn looks great.


Thanks bud! The poa is very minimal. I'm hand pulling some, but I feel like other renos from last year are suffering more. I've dug up maybe a few buckets this spring (all weeds, not just poa) and that's over 10k sq ft.

I skipped the second tenacity app around 28 DAG because of washouts / re-seeding. But in late October I put down prodiamine + two blanket apps of Tenacity at 2 oz/acre. Happy I did that now. November was mild and there was likely poa still germinating / growing.

Do you have a 2021 journal or recent pics of the lawn posted somewhere?


----------



## psider25

Biggest mistake of my reno was not doing a late prem app. I'll start a 2021 journal so others can learn from my stupidity ...haha


----------



## bf7

Yesterday I spread about 2 yards of mulch so the beds are looking much better.

Today I planted a yoshino cherry tree in the backyard and created a new mulch bed around it. I used the sod that I dug up for the tree to help fill a large bare area nearby. Worked out nicely. Now I don't have to seed it or move in little plugs.

Also today put down 0.25 lbs N / 1k (total for 2021 - 0.75 lbs / 1k).


----------



## bf7

A couple overhead shots from today. Supposed to snow tomorrow morning and freeze warnings in effect the next few nights. Hoping the lawn and plants don't suffer any huge setbacks.


----------



## bf7

Come on man


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> Come on man


That's a bummer!


----------



## Carlson

bf7 said:


> Come on man


I feel that. At least it should melt quick!


----------



## bf7

@Carlson it already melted lol


----------



## bf7

Put down the following:

0.25 lbs of N / 1k (total for 2021 - 1 lb / 1k)
1 lb of P / 1k (total for 2021 - 2 lbs / 1k)
0.5 lbs of K / 1k (total for 2021 - 0.5 lbs / 1k)

Rather than spray the N like usual, I made a custom blend of urea, triple superphosphate, and MOP, and just spread the granules and watered. There was enough P that I could use it as a carrier for the low amounts of N and K through the spreader.

I'm getting really annoyed with all these freezes at night. Even when I cover my plants, there is still a lot of leaf kill. Hopefully tonight will be one of the last.


----------



## Slingblade_847

bf7 said:


> "fill a large bare area nearby."


Love it. Glad to see someone with the courage to post bare spots like mine! Like survivors of a sinking ship...lol

Your doing awesome man. 1lb N to date! Coming in hot! I JUST did my first major N app... Glad to catch up on this journal, and keep it up buddy!


----------



## bf7

Slingblade_847 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "fill a large bare area nearby."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Glad to see someone with the courage to post bare spots like mine! Like survivors of a sinking ship...lol
> 
> Your doing awesome man. 1lb N to date! Coming in hot! I JUST did my first major N app... Glad to catch up on this journal, and keep it up buddy!
Click to expand...

Lol that bare spot was in the back corner of my yard that got absolutely shredded by washout. All the storm water channeled to that spot for whatever reason. It's probably 50/50 mix of KBG and weeds. Needless to say, it doesn't get much airtime on this site lol.

I feel like the 1 lb wasn't necessary to this point but it doesn't appear to be hurting either. As you can see, your grass is very green without a huge amount of N. I'm trying like hell to stick to my 0.25 lbs per week for 10 weeks schedule, just for kicks. But I think the soil temperature is a much bigger factor. One thing I will point out - I haven't noticed much lateral spreading yet.


----------



## bf7

Mowed at 15/16"


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Those stripes are sick! Your grass is so dark, I love it!


----------



## OnTheLawn

I see you with them waves. Lookin good!! Can't wait to get this blend into the TTTF


----------



## bf7

@shadowlawnjutsu @OnTheLawn Thank you gentlemen. I was nervous about trying the waves, but they turned out ok!


----------



## bf7

0.2 oz / 1k T-Nex PGR
0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 1.25 lbs / 1k)

For the first time I'm not watering in the urea spray immediately. I wanted to try a mostly foliar app. Rain in the forecast tomorrow.


----------



## jskierko

Looking stellar, digging the waves!


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> Looking stellar, digging the waves!


Thanks man, I can't believe I didn't screw them up any worse. Somehow they look more precise than my basic straight lines that I've done a thousand times.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Good call on the foliar Urea. Even with the temps warming up a bit, foliar seems to be the way to go right now. Hitting that 3-4 hour window minimum is the sweet spot and then get the rest in the soil with water. Love it. Saw a better response from both the TTTF and KBG with this route. Once the soil and air temps are higher that will change, but for now this will be the way to go.


----------



## bf7

OnTheLawn said:


> Good call on the foliar Urea. Even with the temps warming up a bit, foliar seems to be the way to go right now. Hitting that 3-4 hour window minimum is the sweet spot and then get the rest in the soil with water. Love it. Saw a better response from both the TTTF and KBG with this route. Once the soil and air temps are higher that will change, but for now this will be the way to go.


Agreed. Was also an added bonus that I didn't have to get the hoses out (I don't have irrigation). When I'm done with my "spring blitz" and it gets hotter out, I may experiment with smaller doses of N but likely opt to water in those feedings.


----------



## psider25

Awesome color in the KBG ....it looks like winter didn't affect it at all


----------



## bf7

psider25 said:


> Awesome color in the KBG ....it looks like winter didn't affect it at all


It looked much worse coming out of winter. But I think my winterizer app may have accelerated the green up.

I hear the color gets better with age so excited for what's in store.


----------



## bf7

Been raining almost nonstop with high humidity over the last week, although not warm temps. My rain gauge read around 3 inches. Starting to see a little disease creep in. I think I'll have to start fungicide rotation this weekend - much earlier than I had planned. I was able to sneak in a mow last night in between downpours. My poor drainage areas in the back were very soggy.

Awaiting a bottle of FeRROMEC AC liquid iron to arrive, so we'll see what kind of color response I get from that.

The PGR app from last weekend did not appear to slow down top growth this week. I'm assuming the deluge of rain and general progression of spring had something to do with that. I might up the rate next time.

KBG seed heads are all over the place now. They look like weeds so I'm pulling the ones that really annoy me. But for the most part I think I'll let them be.





I feel bad posting "domination lines", but this one was too good to pass up.


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 1.5 lbs / 1k)
6 oz / 1k Air8
6 oz / 1k RGS

Lawn has not progressed much over the last few weeks because it's been cold. The forecasted high for tomorrow is only 43. Beginning of April was hot, so everything sort of spiked back then and has plateaued ever since.

I did not drop iron or fungicide like I planned. Iron - lots of rain coming tomorrow and didn't want to risk staining concrete. I will probably end up using FEature around the sidewalks to be safe. Fungicide - not great timing since it's going to stay cold for a little while. I just added soil amendments to the tank instead.

Also mowed again.


----------



## ROJ_3030

Wow! Not sure you need any iron.... :lol: Looks amazing and is yet another dangerous thread to see a straight stand of nice bluegrass. What hoc are you at?


----------



## bf7

@ROJ_3030 haha, thanks man. Honestly not sure I need it either. My soil has naturally high iron per soil test. I really just want to try it out for kicks and to see what happens. Everyone raves about it.

HOC is 15/16"

Assuming the thread is "dangerous" bc you are contemplating a KBG reno? :lol:


----------



## jskierko

Looking great @bf7. That domination line a few posts up...  . Also, saw your plug fill-in pics in the reno thread. Pretty great stuff.


----------



## ROJ_3030

You got it, I'd love an elite variety KBG yard. I keep joking to my wife that I might "accidentally" put the wrong chemicals in the sprayer! lol I might try a couple KBG mono test plots out back this year to hold me over.

Not trying to discourage the iron, I just can't believe how dark your grass is! I also have some FEature I'm excited to try out soon.


----------



## bf7

@jskierko Lol, I kind of feel bad drawing attention to domination lines, but the other yard is a TruGreen lawn. If the neighbor isn't really trying, I think it's ok to have fun with it. And glad you noticed the plugs - those rhizomes are insane!

@ROJ_3030 that is a genius excuse! I wish I told everyone I accidentally gly'ed the old no-mix :lol: if you're already thinking about, I assure you it will happen. If you decide to start a journal I'll be following!


----------



## OnTheLawn

Speaking of accidentally putting the wrong chemicals in the tank...



Was at my brother-in-law's today and saw this across the street. I asked if he was ready to reno his lawn like his neighbor was doing and he said "yea, that was an accident. She moved in not too long ago and I saw her filling a spray tank with red cap round up and she sprayed the entire lawn. She was only trying to kill the weeds..."

A few days later, full kill. I told him to get over there and throw down some PRG to get something up before summer because if not it's going to be a disaster area for crabgrass and weeds haha.


----------



## OnTheLawn

But anyways, lawn is looking great! The cooler temps have certainly slowed things down, so it's great to see those plugs catching so quickly. This is the main reason I wanted to incorporate KBG into the mix: self repair.


----------



## bf7

@OnTheLawn oh man, crazy stuff there!! She must have thought she was using something selective if she toasted the whole yard! Last October, someone on my street did a blanket roundup. I thought they were copying me and doing a reno from seed. But a few days later, there was sod lol.

As always, appreciate the compliments. I'm excited to see the KBG mixed in with some Pete grass :thumbup: should have the best of both worlds there - self repair and some added drought tolerance.


----------



## Slingblade_847

@bf7 my man! Looking good! Yard is stunning, and hats off to you for consistency on the N apps. 1.5lbs?! Unreal, and equally awesome. I've done ONE app. I hear you on the crap weather. My problem is like ZERO rain. Which has been why I'm struggling on the N apps. Anyway....great job!

As for you @ROJ_3030, we always encourage those to jump right into tier 3 status. Just send your wife @bf7 's way, and he can explain everything...


----------



## bf7

Slingblade_847 said:


> @bf7 my man! Looking good! Yard is stunning, and hats off to you for consistency on the N apps. 1.5lbs?! Unreal, and equally awesome. I've done ONE app. I hear you on the crap weather. My problem is like ZERO rain. Which has been why I'm struggling on the N apps. Anyway....great job!
> 
> As for you @ROJ_3030, we always encourage those to jump right into tier 3 status. Just send your wife @bf7 's way, and he can explain everything...


Thanks buddy. I've had the opposite problem with rainfall. Just on Sunday we got 2 inches. Plenty of opportunities for N apps but not many chances to mow. I haven't exactly been a disciple of the 1/3 rule lately. Anyway, I'm pushing through spoon feedings until I see some kind of bad response. The grass has handled it well so far.

Don't try to bring the wifey into a spoon feed discussion. She'll want to go on Dr Phil to hash things out lol.


----------



## ROJ_3030

Slingblade_847 said:


> @bf7 my man! Looking good! Yard is stunning, and hats off to you for consistency on the N apps. 1.5lbs?! Unreal, and equally awesome. I've done ONE app. I hear you on the crap weather. My problem is like ZERO rain. Which has been why I'm struggling on the N apps. Anyway....great job!
> 
> As for you @ROJ_3030, we always encourage those to jump right into tier 3 status. Just send your wife @bf7 's way, and he can explain everything...


Man, you guys are a bad influence! :lol: I can't help but laugh seeing that picture @OnTheLawn posted! hahah At least it seams she has good coverage in her blanket apps! lol


----------



## JerseyGreens

Good lord - I know you picked your cultivars mostly for color and it most definitely shows!

Looking proper man! Hows Married life treating ya bud?


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Good lord - I know you picked your cultivars mostly for color and it most definitely shows!
> 
> Looking proper man! Hows Married life treating ya bud?


Oh it has its ups and downs. She's starting to accept the lawn obsession which is all I can ask for lol

Thanks for the compliments. We'll see how the cultivars hold up to the disease pressure. It could get ugly quick.


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 1.75 lbs / 1k) - urea
2 oz / 1k FEature - front yard only (to avoid staining)
5 oz / 1k FeRROMEC AC - back yard only

It has finally warmed up, and everything is responding well. The KBG seed heads are overwhelming. Pics are from yesterday (pre-iron). I will post an update later in the week to show if there is any noticable color impact from the iron app today.

Edged the sidewalks for the first time on Friday and moved some plants around - now have a thundercloud plum tree in the back. I love this tree. Also in the process of painting the deck so the lawn took a back seat to that this weekend.


----------



## jskierko

bf7 said:


> 0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 1.75 lbs / 1k) - urea
> 2 oz / 1k FEature - front yard only (to avoid staining)
> 5 oz / 1k FeRROMEC AC - back yard only
> 
> It has finally warmed up, and everything is responding well. The KBG seed heads are overwhelming. Pics are from yesterday (pre-iron). I will post an update later in the week to show if there is any noticable color impact from the iron app today.
> 
> Edged the sidewalks for the first time on Friday and moved some plants around - now have a thundercloud plum tree in the back. I love this tree. Also in the process of painting the deck so the lawn took a back seat to that this weekend.


Seems like we are running similar courses here this spring. Just finished up painting my back patio (sans a few trim pieces), taking up a majority of my weekend. Planted a bunch and transplanted a bunch this weekend too. I have used both Ferromec and Feature this season and felt like I got a better response with Feature. Could have been timing but who knows. But yeah, everything but grass this weekend (seedheads seem to be dwindling here so I'm excited to get out there and mow them off and have a more consistent color and texture). My wife even said to me tonight, "I think this is one of the longest you've gone without mowing" :lol:


----------



## bf7

@jskierko haha, nice! The patio looks great! I'm just painting the railings fortunately. Getting the nooks and crannies around the trim is going to be a real pain for me. All I did so far was give it a rough priming, and I'm already sick of it.

What rates of Ferromec and Feature did you use? I should get a decent comparison since I used them at the same time. Given the size of the back yard, lack of stainable surfaces, and lower cost per app, it just made more sense for me to use Ferromec there. But if Feature blows me away, then I'll make the switch.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

The color is really popping on your lawn! This blend looks great. How do you compare the FEature to the feRROMEC in performance aside from the staining issue?


----------



## bf7

Lust4Lawn said:


> The color is really popping on your lawn! This blend looks great. How do you compare the FEature to the feRROMEC in performance aside from the staining issue?


Thank you sir! This is my first time using each product so I will report back in a few days on how they perform with regard to color improvement. A few caveats to that though are 1) my soil already has high iron so I'm not expecting much of a boost, 2) it is rapidly getting warmer in my area - that should drive better color regardless of iron app, and 3) my front yard behaves much differently from my back yard in general, so not exactly apples to apples. But if I notice anything striking, I will point it out for sure.


----------



## bf7

Update 4 days after iron app. Not seeing much of a difference yet, but it was worth a try.





Finally finished painting deck today. Somehow ended up looking decent.



Thanks to @g-man for pointing me to Advanced Turf Solutions. Little bit of a drive but they had urea ($38) and SOP ($45)! They did give me the bag of SOP with a hole in it though. I don't blame them as I'm probably peanuts compared to their usual clients.

I ran my JD reel into the driveway and dented it, so I figure this is a good time to upgrade to a 9 blade reel & install a new bedknife. I'm too chicken to take the mower apart, but I found a golf course who will do the replacement for me next week. The lawn is growing like crazy right now so I need to figure out a way to mow it in the meantime.

Will definitely be putting down PGR and fungicide this weekend.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Color looks fantastic so iron probably had minimal effect. The plant has what it needs nutrient wise and the N you're supplying is driving the bus with all the right passengers on board. Looks great!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking like cruise control right now. PGR, N, and fungicide is all you will mostly need to keep an eye on all summer.

9 blade reel huh! Are you planning on coming down to 1/2 - 3/4 inch HOC? Might get some washboarding at 15/16.

Edit: nevermind you should be fine with 9 blades. 11 blades would have been a different story!


----------



## bf7

@OnTheLawn you're right. I was probably maxed out on Fe. My N bus could be making a stop soon as it feels like mid-July now. Of course, we went directly from frosts to sweltering heat and droughts!

@JerseyGreens yeah, I was using an 11 blade that came with the mower. 9 blade should result in better cut at my HOC. The guy at the turf store was trying to tell me that more blades is better, regardless of HOC. I didn't want to argue, but come on man. He's the one being paid to know this stuff!


----------



## bf7

0.20 lbs / 1k of N (total for 2021 - 1.95 lbs / 1k) - urea
0.33 lbs / 1k of P (total for 2021 - 2.33 lbs / 1k) - TSP
1 lb / 1k of K (total for 2021 - 1.5 lbs / 1k) - SOP
0.5 lb / 1k of Hyr Brix 22-7-7 slow release (trying to get through old bag)
0.4 oz / 1k of Azoxy
0.3 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR

Seed heads multiplying by the day. Can't wait until these are gone.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

You put down a lot today. That's a lot of seed heads. I'm seeing a fee in my lawn already. Are you considering proxy/primo next year to suppress seed heads?


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> You put down a lot today. That's a lot of seed heads. I'm seeing a fee in my lawn already. Are you considering proxy/primo next year to suppress seed heads?


The T-Nex label says this:

_"Seedheads: Quali-Pro® T-Nex® suppresses seedhead formation in hybrid bermudagrass and partially suppresses seedhead formation in annual bluegrass, bahiagrass, buffalograss, carpetgrass, common bermudagrass, Kentucky bluegrass, and tall fescue at rates equal to or higher than the rates in this table and only if Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is applied prior to seedhead formation."_

Maybe I just started it too late? I didn't even think to plan for seedhead suppression.


----------



## jskierko

Definitely worth researching to see if others have had success with T-Nex for seedhead suppression. @Pete1313 mentions having some negative side effects with proxy in the past. I don't recall him going into detail, but perhaps he can elaborate. Won't stop everything from going to seed (40-50% I believe is what is documented).


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put down a lot today. That's a lot of seed heads. I'm seeing a fee in my lawn already. Are you considering proxy/primo next year to suppress seed heads?
> 
> 
> 
> The T-Nex label says this:
> 
> _"Seedheads: Quali-Pro® T-Nex® suppresses seedhead formation in hybrid bermudagrass and partially suppresses seedhead formation in annual bluegrass, bahiagrass, buffalograss, carpetgrass, common bermudagrass, Kentucky bluegrass, and tall fescue at rates equal to or higher than the rates in this table and only if Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is applied prior to seedhead formation."_
> 
> Maybe I just started it too late? I didn't even think to plan for seedhead suppression.
Click to expand...

We actually started late. It should be sometime in the early spring based on the gdd tracker.

https://gddtracker.msu.edu/?model=5&offset=0&zip=07840


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Somehow T-Nex seems to still be effective even if applied late. This hasn't been mowed for two days. See the difference on seedheads between my lawn and the neighbor.


----------



## bf7

@jskierko how are you doing with the seedheads? Did you put down any PGR yet?

@shadowlawnjutsu you may have started just in time. I know you did your first app before me. Nice domination line!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Wicked domination line. I barely have any seedheads and have not applied PGR.

Is it that possible that the compact types which are meant to be low mowed fare better with seedheads? Just a hypothetical question.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Wicked domination line. I barely have any seedheads and have not applied PGR.
> 
> Is it that possible that the compact types which are meant to be low mowed fare better with seedheads? Just a hypothetical question.


I think all of mine are compact types but I was going to guess that this is a more common phenomenon in older varieties. The reel mower has a hard time getting them so they stick out.


----------



## jskierko

I am probably at about 10% of what I was at peak in terms of seedheads remaining. Not sure if they are just tapering off or because I rotary mowed (bagged) everything this weekend so it just looks a lot cleaner. I have not started PGR yet. Just put down first app of propiconazole tonight, so I didn't have the confidence to tank mix them, even at low rates. So I plan to put down T-Nex on 5/28.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Lots of seed heads could also be signs of stress, especially in older varieties. The plant is trying its best to continue its life cycle and pushes hard to get seeds on the ground if it's feeling stress. Although with your color, I'm not exactly sure why that would be the case considering how good it looks haha.


----------



## bf7

OnTheLawn said:


> Lots of seed heads could also be signs of stress, especially in older varieties. The plant is trying its best to continue its life cycle and pushes hard to get seeds on the ground if it's feeling stress. Although with your color, I'm not exactly sure why that would be the case considering how good it looks haha.


Stress would not surprise me the least bit now. But - I came across this thread where it's stated that seed heads are a sign of healthy turf (shrug)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18917

From afar you can't even see them. If you zoom in just a tad, they are literally everywhere. Yard looks terrible up close.



Speaking of stress, this was the first casualty from the drought. Passed the screwdriver test so I'm thinking proximity to asphalt, tree blocking my sprinkler from reaching it, and possibly some dog pee are all causes. I flooded it with water yesterday when I noticed it was starting to thin but it was too late. Happened so fast. Maybe it will bounce back.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lawn still looks great. The seedhead question is definitely up for debate - I see both sides of the coin. If I make an unscientific correlation to my Hickory tree - ever few years the tree drops a ton(not even kidding I should weigh them) of nuts.

Maybe some years are far worse from seedhead production than others - again just a hypothetical. I asked @Oregonseed this question - let's see what we can learn.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Lawn still looks great. The seedhead question is definitely up for debate - I see both sides of the coin. If I make an unscientific correlation to my Hickory tree - ever few years the tree drops a ton(not even kidding I should weigh them) of nuts.
> 
> Maybe some years are far worse from seedhead production than others - again just a hypothetical. I asked @Oregonseed this question - let's see what we can learn.


Damn! Reel mowing around 2,000 lbs of nuts must be a great time.

I should really count my blessings. These aren't poa a seeds. I'm being a big baby


----------



## bf7

Apparently turtles like seedheads


----------



## bf7

Mowed and decapitated a good number of seedheads. They are becoming less visible.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Mowed and decapitated a good number of seedheads. They are becoming less visible.


🔥🔥🔥


----------



## jskierko

JerseyGreens said:


> 🔥🔥🔥


^This. That color! What's your HOC?


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> 
> ^This. That color! What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks. Still 15/16 in. I might tinker with it after I get new reel and bedknife installed.


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total for 2021 - 2.20 lbs / 1k) - urea
0.67 lbs / 1k of P (total for 2021 - 3.00 lbs / 1k) - TSP
3 lbs / 1k of Scotts GrubEx
0.5 lb / 1k of Hyr Brix 22-7-7 slow release
1.3 oz / 1k of Triplet SF

JD is still in the shop getting reel and bedknife replaced, so I had to mow with the Great States. No stripes today :|







Pulled the trigger on some (expensive) irrigation investments for the summer.

Underhill 100' 1" hose
Big Rotor Sled sprinkler w/ Rain Bird 5000 head
Aquatrols Revolution wetting agent 2.5 gal


----------



## Sfurunner13

What's your irrigation plan?


----------



## synergy0852

Nice choice on the hose! I have their 3/4" 100' and absolutely love it! How's your fill in going from the reno?


----------



## bf7

@Sfurunner13 tbh I don't have much of a plan. Will be playing it by ear with the rainfall. I would be thrilled to get 1-2" of water per week any way I can, ideally coming once every few days in the mornings obviously. I expect disease pressure to be high with my grass choices. My little Orbit sprinklers and 5/8" hoses (although great for keeping soil moist for a reno) weren't getting the job done with deep infrequent watering. Took several hours to get a fraction of an inch down in each zone. I do plan 3 apps of Revolution - at the beginning of Jun, Jul, and Aug to help retain some moisture in the root zone. With my yard size the bottle should last me for 2 summers.

@synergy0852 it seems like a great hose. It's so lightweight for 1" and provides the flow rate that I need.

Filling in quite nicely! Haven't felt the need to do any seeding or plugging this spring. N is doing its job. One low spot in the back-back yard got pounded by washout in the fall, but no one really sees it so not worried. I might move in some plugs eventually.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Good to see a second experimenter with Aquatrols this growing season. Interested to hear what you and @g-man have to say about it later this summer!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Good to see a second experimenter with Aquatrols this growing season. Interested to hear what you and @g-man have to say about it later this summer!


Right on. I am honestly PUMPED to try this stuff! I'm thinking of doing a control area in the back yard with no Revolution (full sun).


----------



## bf7

Christmas came early.

I missed the note on the label that said to apply at least one month prior to the onset of stress. Going up to 90 this weekend. D'oh!


----------



## bf7

Thought it was going to rain so ran out and sprayed 6 oz / 1k of Revolution. Forecast changed and now might have to irrigate tomorrow. I have a small control zone in the back yard with no product.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> Thought it was going to rain so ran out and sprayed 6 oz / 1k of Revolution. Forecast changed and now might have to irrigate tomorrow. I have a small control zone in the back yard with no product.


Perfect timing for the upcoming heat!


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was going to rain so ran out and sprayed 6 oz / 1k of Revolution. Forecast changed and now might have to irrigate tomorrow. I have a small control zone in the back yard with no product.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect timing for the upcoming heat!
Click to expand...

Yes sir!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pumped to see what you think of the Aquatrols and the idea of a control plot.

One could easily see their ROI purely from a lower water bill!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Pumped to see what you think of the Aquatrols and the idea of a control plot.
> 
> One could easily see their ROI purely from a lower water bill!


At $50 per app / $150 per summer, we shall see!

My end game isn't really to save money. I have trouble getting a lot of water on the ground so I need something to help make up for that and keep the lawn alive in the heat. If I could pump out a ton of water easily over 10k sq ft, I would do that instead.


----------



## bf7

JD is back in the garage souped up with a fresh 9 blade from R&R. I was skeptical that there would be a dramatic difference in cut quality from removing 2 blades, but I became a believer after the first pass.

Mowed last night at the max HOC of 1 1/8".

Ran out this morning to take pics and water the shrubs before going out for most of the day. Had to enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Nothing like a fresh reel hitting the blades. Looks great.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

That color is insane! And nice mow by the way. Very neat!


----------



## bf7

Thanks guys. @shadowlawnjutsu I think it lost color this week and not sure if it's the heat or blanket herbicide I put down last weekend.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Looking great! The color loss is probably due to heat and herbicide combo. No big deal though it'll rebound.

Next house I'll be renovating to go low with a reel mower and going to eye one of these up. I have a feeling I'll be into transferring to the warm season crew though…


----------



## bf7

OnTheLawn said:


> Looking great! The color loss is probably due to heat and herbicide combo. No big deal though it'll rebound.
> 
> Next house I'll be renovating to go low with a reel mower and going to eye one of these up. I have a feeling I'll be into transferring to the warm season crew though…


Aw man going to the dark side! You would be missed over here.

It's a great mower and I will always put in a plug for it. In the south you'll have no problem finding one.


----------



## OnTheLawn

We'll see, it could be transition zone NC area, but KBG there (which will be my next reno if we stay up here) will be a tough one. If not, Florida haha. I'll miss the cool season for sure, but I'll be sure to check in if the move happens! For now though, y'all are stuck with me


----------



## bf7

0.7 oz / 1k of PPZ 41.8 (Group 3)
3 oz / 1k of Cleary 3336 EG (Group 1)

Skipped weekly N app for now.


----------



## bf7

0.20 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 2.40 lbs / 1k) - urea
2 oz / 1k FEature - front yard only (to avoid staining)
6 oz / 1k FeRROMEC AC - back yard only
0.15 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR - half rate due to PPZ app

It is damn humid out there.


----------



## bf7

Finally a chance to mow in between the storms. Lowered HOC to 7/8". Although I'm in fungus defense mode, I'm pleased with some green up that came with the rain and iron cocktail from yesterday. Incredibly, I don't see any disease yet so still mulching clippings.

Seed heads and clover are pretty much eradicated so it's basically just grass, which is good.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ah man love the waves!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Ah man love the waves!


I lose my place constantly when making waves. Not a great idea for work day lunch time mow. But they are rewarding.


----------



## bf7

Last night:
0.1 oz / 1k of prodiamine (1.5 month rate)*
0.7 oz / 1k of Azoxy**
0.4 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR***
1 lb / 1k of K (total for 2021 - 2.5 lbs / 1k) - SOP
0.5 lb / 1k of Hyr Brix 22-7-7 slow release

*Low rate is just to get me through crab germ season and to avoid going too much over the max annual dose. Since I did 3 month apps last Oct and Mar, if I do another 3 month app this Aug-Sep, I'll be a little over the max. But it's close enough where I'm not going to sweat it.

**Curative rate probably overkill, but there is some fungusy looking stuff mixed in with the good turf. Given the long stretch of muggy conditions, could have been much worse. The preventative PPZ and Cleary app likely gave dollar spot a nice kick in the nuts, but I don't think they did as well against leaf spot / melting out.

***Upped rate as I'm going on vacation for a week starting on Saturday. The lawn will not be mowed during that time so I really want to slow things down.

Next week will be a real test as there will be no man-made irrigation either. Praying for rain here but not at the beach! 🙏

The battery on my Chapin croaked so I got a new sprayer - the My4Sons. I watched a video on Brett's Grasscapades where he showed the My4Sons lasted for 6 hours of continuous spraying while all others tested lasted 2 hours.



Last mow was Tuesday at 13/16". I need to get another mow in prior to leaving for the week. As I'm mowing, the ground is much bumpier than I would like. Many of my topsoil leveled areas from last summer settled. I don't think it's anything that some sand won't fix over time. At this point, the absolute worst divot (that got destroyed by washout) is under 2 inches. Obviously reel mowing and growing grass in these spots is difficult.



When I lowered the cut, I realized the peat moss piles created from washout are still here! See the below ripple effect. No, it is not mower washboarding. I wonder how long it will take for the peat to decompose.



Other shots from yesterday -


----------



## JerseyGreens

Couple comments:

Great choice of Backpack sprayer - I love mine and the thing is a beast...especially the battery. Thing stayed charged all winter sitting in my garage.

That last picture looks sexy man!

I share the same misery/pain with the peat most "piles" - will just need to rake the heck out of the them to thin them out come cooler temps. Can't do much to them now without stressing out nearby turf.

Enjoy your vacation - and I'll do the rain dance for you while you are away!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Couple comments:
> 
> Great choice of Backpack sprayer - I love mine and the thing is a beast...especially the battery. Thing stayed charged all winter sitting in my garage.
> 
> That last picture looks sexy man!
> 
> I share the same misery/pain with the peat most "piles" - will just need to rake the heck out of the them to thin them out come cooler temps. Can't do much to them now without stressing out nearby turf.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation - and I'll do the rain dance for you while you are away!


Haha thanks man! Feel free to send some of that NJ city water over here as well.

I love the backpack so far. Didn't realize you had it. What nozzle do you use for broadcast?

I will be investing in some type of dethatcher to use in the fall. I really thought the peat would be gone after almost a year. Crazy. I know it is contributing to the bumpy mow too.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple comments:
> 
> Great choice of Backpack sprayer - I love mine and the thing is a beast...especially the battery. Thing stayed charged all winter sitting in my garage.
> 
> That last picture looks sexy man!
> 
> I share the same misery/pain with the peat most "piles" - will just need to rake the heck out of the them to thin them out come cooler temps. Can't do much to them now without stressing out nearby turf.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation - and I'll do the rain dance for you while you are away!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks man! Feel free to send some of that NJ city water over here as well.
> 
> I love the backpack so far. Didn't realize you had it. What nozzle do you use for broadcast?
> 
> I will be investing in some type of dethatcher to use in the fall. I really thought the peat would be gone after almost a year. Crazy. I know it is contributing to the bumpy mow too.
Click to expand...

TeeJet TT11004-VP

The peat is gone for the most part - the seedlings hanging onto dear life next to each other are a different story...just fighting each other for water/nutrients.

If the areas aren't too large you can get this and go to town once temps die down:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ames-19-Tine-Adjustable-Thatch-Rake-2915100/204476215


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple comments:
> 
> Great choice of Backpack sprayer - I love mine and the thing is a beast...especially the battery. Thing stayed charged all winter sitting in my garage.
> 
> That last picture looks sexy man!
> 
> I share the same misery/pain with the peat most "piles" - will just need to rake the heck out of the them to thin them out come cooler temps. Can't do much to them now without stressing out nearby turf.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation - and I'll do the rain dance for you while you are away!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks man! Feel free to send some of that NJ city water over here as well.
> 
> I love the backpack so far. Didn't realize you had it. What nozzle do you use for broadcast?
> 
> I will be investing in some type of dethatcher to use in the fall. I really thought the peat would be gone after almost a year. Crazy. I know it is contributing to the bumpy mow too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TeeJet TT11004-VP
> 
> The peat is gone for the most part - the seedlings hanging onto dear life next to each other are a different story...just fighting each other for water/nutrients.
> 
> If the areas aren't too large you can get this and go to town once temps die down:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ames-19-Tine-Adjustable-Thatch-Rake-2915100/204476215
Click to expand...

Interesting - thanks. That would explain the alternating shades of green where the peat was. It's over the majority of my backyard so I'll need to think about whether I can tackle it with a manual rake.

The washouts are still tearing us a new one!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Yes, yes they are. Can't wait to thin it out to be honest. Debating on doing that prior to sandcapping. Just stress it all out at once.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Yes, yes they are. Can't wait to thin it out to be honest. Debating on doing that prior to sandcapping. Just stress it all out at once.


My tentative plan for fall is dethatch, aerate (collect cores), sand, pound the N. I'm debating when to time pre-em since I'll be disturbing the soil a good bit. I think it would have follow everything else, but that seems late. Still a couple months to mull it over.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes they are. Can't wait to thin it out to be honest. Debating on doing that prior to sandcapping. Just stress it all out at once.
> 
> 
> 
> My tentative plan for fall is dethatch, aerate (collect cores), sand, pound the N. I'm debating when to time pre-em since I'll be disturbing the soil a good bit. I think it would have follow everything else, but that seems late. Still a couple months to mull it over.
Click to expand...

Pretty solid plan. I'm right there with you except with the aerating. I'm skipping that step as I don't need to take out any of that sweet topsoil I put down at Reno time.

Let me ask you - why aerate? Genuinely curious.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes they are. Can't wait to thin it out to be honest. Debating on doing that prior to sandcapping. Just stress it all out at once.
> 
> 
> 
> My tentative plan for fall is dethatch, aerate (collect cores), sand, pound the N. I'm debating when to time pre-em since I'll be disturbing the soil a good bit. I think it would have follow everything else, but that seems late. Still a couple months to mull it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty solid plan. I'm right there with you except with the aerating. I'm skipping that step as I don't need to take out any of that sweet topsoil I put down at Reno time.
> 
> Let me ask you - why aerate? Genuinely curious.
Click to expand...

I heard that aerating prior to sand helps the sand mix in with the existing soil since it should fill in the holes left behind. Rather than create a straight sand layer. Also I thought it could help to give the lawn a breather.

I can certainly be talked out of doing that though. I hate hauling that aerator from Home Depot. It's probably not a huge difference either way since I think one aeration pass over the entire yard removes only 2-3% surface area of existing soil.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> Last night:
> 0.1 oz / 1k of prodiamine (1.5 month rate)*
> 0.7 oz / 1k of Azoxy**
> 0.4 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR***
> 1 lb / 1k of K (total for 2021 - 2.5 lbs / 1k) - SOP
> 0.5 lb / 1k of Hyr Brix 22-7-7 slow release
> 
> *Low rate is just to get me through crab germ season and to avoid going too much over the max annual dose. Since I did 3 month apps last Oct and Mar, if I do another 3 month app this Aug-Sep, I'll be a little over the max. But it's close enough where I'm not going to sweat it.
> 
> **Curative rate probably overkill, but there is some fungusy looking stuff mixed in with the good turf. Given the long stretch of muggy conditions, could have been much worse. The preventative PPZ and Cleary app likely gave dollar spot a nice kick in the nuts, but I don't think they did as well against leaf spot / melting out.
> 
> ***Upped rate as I'm going on vacation for a week starting on Saturday. The lawn will not be mowed during that time so I really want to slow things down.
> 
> Next week will be a real test as there will be no man-made irrigation either. Praying for rain here but not at the beach! 🙏
> 
> The battery on my Chapin croaked so I got a new sprayer - the My4Sons. I watched a video on Brett's Grasscapades where he showed the My4Sons lasted for 6 hours of continuous spraying while all others tested lasted 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Last mow was Tuesday at 13/16". I need to get another mow in prior to leaving for the week. As I'm mowing, the ground is much bumpier than I would like. Many of my topsoil leveled areas from last summer settled. I don't think it's anything that some sand won't fix over time. At this point, the absolute worst divot (that got destroyed by washout) is under 2 inches. Obviously reel mowing and growing grass in these spots is difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lowered the cut, I realized the peat moss piles created from washout are still here! See the below ripple effect. No, it is not mower washboarding. I wonder how long it will take for the peat to decompose.
> 
> 
> 
> Other shots from yesterday -


I like the last pic too! +1 on the Prodiamine. I can now see some Poa/crab germination here in one of the bare spots where I had sprayed prodiamine last May. I certainly did not miss those bare spots because I remember targeting it. But due to the past heat waves the Prodiamine could have worn down.


----------



## bf7

@shadowlawnjutsu thanks man! I'm thinking about making that last one my avatar haha. It was taken in the evening shade so it was easy for the grass to look pretty.

I also wonder if my pre-em is effective in some of those bare spots. With no ground cover I feel like the barrier could easily be washed away even with normal watering.

I noticed some light green blades popping out of one small section (not a bare spot), growing much faster than the kbg. I was thinking it could be baby crab.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> I noticed some light green blades popping out of one small section (not a bare spot), growing much faster than the kbg. I was thinking it could be baby crab.


Yes I have light green grass popping out too. I'll try to take a photo later. It's coming from a bare spot that usually gets water pooled during rain. Initially I thought it's KBG spreading but it looks like Poa and some baby crabs.


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed some light green blades popping out of one small section (not a bare spot), growing much faster than the kbg. I was thinking it could be baby crab.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have light green grass popping out too. I'll try to take a photo later. It's coming from a bare spot that usually gets water pooled during rain. Initially I thought it's KBG spreading but it looks like Poa and some baby crabs.
Click to expand...

Here's what I see. I think it has to be some kind of summer annual. Poa seems so unlikely this time of year. Most of my poa has been fried at this point.


----------



## bf7

Final mow (3/4") before week long trip to SC. Going to see some sweet golf courses at Kiawah Island. That means I'll still be talking about grass on vacation, and my wife is gonna kill me.

I noticed some torn blades so did another reel to bedknife adjustment. She's cutting paper again.


----------



## jskierko

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed some light green blades popping out of one small section (not a bare spot), growing much faster than the kbg. I was thinking it could be baby crab.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have light green grass popping out too. I'll try to take a photo later. It's coming from a bare spot that usually gets water pooled during rain. Initially I thought it's KBG spreading but it looks like Poa and some baby crabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I see. I think it has to be some kind of summer annual. Poa seems so unlikely this time of year. Most of my poa has been fried at this point.
Click to expand...

Looks like, given the fast growth rate and light green color, it could be sedge. Have you pulled a plant out? If not, pull one and roll the stem in your fingertips. If it feels like a triangular shape, that's probably what you are dealing with. I hit mine with Dismiss 4 days ago and it got set back in a big way.


----------



## bf7

@jskierko thanks for the ID! I'll pull one out when I get home.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Gotta ask how is handicap treating ya and did you get any rain??


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Gotta ask how is handicap treating ya and did you get any rain??


Haha sorry for the delayed response. No golfing but I got to walk on a few of the courses. The greens were so firm. I'll tell you what - bermuda is a much prettier grass than I thought. I didn't think warm season grasses could look as good as KBG.

I was told the Ocean Course (used for the 2021 PGA championship) has a salt tolerant cousin of bermuda called paspalum so it can sit right next to the beach.

Tropical storm Claudette dropped about 1.5 days of rain on us but overall the weather wasn't bad.

Ocean Course










Cougar Point




Osprey Point


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pictures look great. Did you get to nerd it out with any lawn supers while exploring? That would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## Green

bf7 said:


> Here's what I see. I think it has to be some kind of summer annual. Poa seems so unlikely this time of year. Most of my poa has been fried at this point.


It could also be the start of Summer induced chlorosis on your KBG:

https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Summer-induced-iron-chlorosis-on-Kentucky-bluegrass-DeVetter/7ce814352804535fa917d5baffd9b503d92d0280

One theory I've heard is that the turf lightens to protect it from too much sunlight. I've had whole areas with interspersed yellow blades in July before.


----------



## bf7

@JerseyGreens I only talked to one groundskeeper briefly. At one of the places, I was getting a "get off my course" vibe from the workers. I think they plant the alligators there to get the non-members.

@Green good observation - the summer is causing all kinds of funky changes to my yard so this would not surprise me. If it's not a weed, I'll see if iron will help.


----------



## bf7

I was pleasantly surprised at how everything looked after a week of neglect. The heavy PGR app worked very well. Most of the grass was only around 1-1.25" after 8 days no mowing. My area got one rainfall event of 0.8" of water during that time. Temperatures were mild for the most part. No drought stress or anything weird. Actually looked more green than when I left. That could mean either weather conditions were perfect or I need to lay off the lawn more often.

Mowed at 7/8" and watered most of yesterday. It's hot now.

Pre-mow




Post-mow




Also just realized I can track GDD on Syngenta Greencast.


----------



## Green

bf7 said:


> @JerseyGreens I only talked to one groundskeeper briefly. At one of the places, I was getting a "get off my course" vibe from the workers. I think they plant the alligators there to get the non-members.
> 
> @Green good observation - the summer is causing all kinds of funky changes to my yard so this would not surprise me. If it's not a weed, I'll see if iron will help.


It looks like the KBG to me. There was a study showing that iron didn't help prevent the problem when used before the yellow became widespread. It did help recovery toward the end, though.


----------



## bf7

Green said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I only talked to one groundskeeper briefly. At one of the places, I was getting a "get off my course" vibe from the workers. I think they plant the alligators there to get the non-members.
> 
> @Green good observation - the summer is causing all kinds of funky changes to my yard so this would not surprise me. If it's not a weed, I'll see if iron will help.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the KBG to me. There was a study showing that iron didn't help prevent the problem when used before the yellow became widespread. It did help recovery toward the end, though.
Click to expand...

That is really interesting. Never would've guessed that is KBG. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Green

bf7 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I only talked to one groundskeeper briefly. At one of the places, I was getting a "get off my course" vibe from the workers. I think they plant the alligators there to get the non-members.
> 
> @Green good observation - the summer is causing all kinds of funky changes to my yard so this would not surprise me. If it's not a weed, I'll see if iron will help.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the KBG to me. There was a study showing that iron didn't help prevent the problem when used before the yellow became widespread. It did help recovery toward the end, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is really interesting. Never would've guessed that is KBG. Thanks for the tip!
Click to expand...

If you look at the in-focus blade that is yellow, it looks like a KBG blade (due to the fold down the middle).


----------



## bf7

@Green I see what you mean now. It does look similar in texture to the darker green blades in the pic.


----------



## bf7

6 oz / 1k of Revolution
3 oz / 1k of Cleary 3336 EG
0.2 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR
Mowed at 3/4"


----------



## bf7

0.7 oz / 1k of Azoxy
0.7 oz / 1k of PPZ
6 oz / 1k of Air 8
6 oz / 1k of RGS
3 oz / 1k of Humic 12

Survival mode! Slowly been taking on a dormant look. Plenty of moisture in the air and the soil, so I believe it's more fungus than drought. Although there are a few spots with extreme compaction or where builders left rocks a couple of inches under the soil that are dealing with heat stress. The Revolution hasn't been needed this year so far. I think I've only done 2 or 3 deep irrigations.

The 3/4" cut was fun to walk on but started look like crap when July hit. I noticed that longer healthy grass tends to hide the brown diseased blades. When I cut shorter, I could see all the ugly. I let it grow out and raised hoc back to 15/16". That combined with a couple of nights in the 50s and everything began to look better.


----------



## Slingblade_847

Well well, @bf7 ..... yard is looking mighty fine! Your disease pressure looking rather minimal. Seems you are doing the right thing with your apps. Keep it up!!


----------



## bf7

Slingblade_847 said:


> Well well, @bf7 ..... yard is looking mighty fine! Your disease pressure looking rather minimal. Seems you are doing the right thing with your apps. Keep it up!!


Thank you sir! I don't know where I'd be without fungicides this year. Probably be planning another reno. It has been downright tropical here. Rain everyday!


----------



## bf7

0.2 oz / 1k of T-Nex PGR
10 oz / 1k of Microgreene

...BUT then came a pop up storm bringing 1 inch in a half hour. Not sure how much product was actually absorbed.


----------



## Slingblade_847

bf7 said:


> Slingblade_847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well, @bf7 ..... yard is looking mighty fine! Your disease pressure looking rather minimal. Seems you are doing the right thing with your apps. Keep it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! I don't know where I'd be without fungicides this year. Probably be planning another reno. It has been downright tropical here. Rain everyday!
Click to expand...

Same here brother. Summer Patch has reeked HAVOC! No idea the SP was there until too late, and I didn't do any preventative apps. Lesson has been learned the hard way.... I've been contemplating adding in some PRG to the bad spots, as it only effected one side of the house that gets less sun. I don't know....


----------



## bf7

Fungus becoming more apparent in the backyard.


----------



## synergy0852

Looks to be the same thing I was just fighting/still might be. Are you thinking leaf spot or something else?


----------



## bf7

synergy0852 said:


> Looks to be the same thing I was just fighting/still might be. Are you thinking leaf spot or something else?


Not sure on the ID. Here is a closeup. The pics in my previous post were taken yesterday. I ran out today, and it looks more widespread.





I did curative rates of Azoxy and propi 9 days ago (as a preventative treatment). I was planning another Clearys app in 5 days or so.

How did you fight yours? Or did it improve on its own with change in weather?


----------



## synergy0852

I sprayed clearys as I already had azoxy down as a preventative about a week before it hit the hardest. I think the cooler weather stopped it as opposed to the fungicide but I'm not really certain. I plan on going out again with azoxy as a foliar spray tonight along with some insecticide and iron... Still debating if I want to put it back under regulation as I let it go hoping I could grow this out and fill the damage back in. I'm leaning towards just going for it as I've been mowing every other day maximum and done days it looks shaggy just overnight and I mow just to keep it in check. If I do spray TNex I won't come back off of it again this season as I believe that's not good to do. Are you under regulation as well?


----------



## g-man

I dont think this is fungus. It looks like Tnex + propi over regulation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Got the same sort of look to my yard. I skipped my last T-nex app and I'm way out of regulation. Growing like gangbusters. I also put down some fert and SOP to nurse it back to health. Mowing a lot but all of the above seemed to do the trick.


----------



## bf7

@synergy0852 
@g-man 
@JerseyGreens

Thanks all for the wisdom. I hope it is temporary discoloration vs disease. Either way, I'm putting the kibosh on PGRs for now. I think most of my last T-Nex app was washed out so maybe that was a good thing.

I might go for a dethatch earlier than I planned originally. I want to see if I can beat Jersey's 5 gorilla carts.

Same with nitrogen. I was trying to hold out until September, but...it looks like it could benefit from a small feeding or two once the rain comes back. We are heading into a little dry spell this week.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I've learned that KBG is a hungry beast for N...I learned a lot from Pete's spreadsheet snippets after he does an application...the man basically applies N all season long (small amounts and used AMS vs Urea for differing purposes). The man just put down 0.4 lbs N per K the last two days!! &#129299;

Get that N down!

Good luck with the dethatching mate - you have more sq feet so you should definitely pull out more...like I said though its supposed to be dry this week...irrigate it after you take all of that thatch out. Keep a closer eye on wilting.


----------



## g-man

I would not stress the lawn more trying to "dethatch". Let it be until it recovers.


----------



## JerseyGreens

⬆ spot on. I waited until mine was heading in the right direction before getting the junk out.


----------



## bf7

Yes sirs! I was not planning any dethatching immediately. I don't even have my Greenworks machine yet (ordered last week). I was thinking potentially early-mid Aug as opposed to late Aug, early Sep which was the original plan. All weather depending. My lack of easy irrigation limits what I can do now.

The soil is saturated. Letting it dry out some this week. Won't be touching the lawn besides mowing. Nitrogen could be in the cards in a week or so. I probably should have fed it before during the rainy period. Water under bridge.

Looking ahead a bit, trying to figure out the best timing / cadence for the dethatching, sand levelling, fall pre emergent, and starting N blitz. The summer flying by.


----------



## bf7

Man, I think @g-man was spot on with PGRs causing my problems. I can see yellow forming in straight lines now. I can only assume this is poor sprayer application of PPZ and T Nex (not disease). Even if I hadn't screwed up the sprayer, I regret doing a foliar app of PPZ at a high rate in the late morning, in between T Nex apps.

Camera doesn't do the greatest job picking it up - there are two lines perpendicular to the property line.


----------



## bf7

Stocking up for fall projects - R&R 36" leveling rake



If I can spread 23 yards of topsoil by hand in July last year, I can do ~10 yards of sand in September no problem.

^ Famous last words

Still holding up ok despite the over-regulated areas. Nothing put on the lawn in the last 7 days - not even water. I think I'll continue 15/16" hoc through the remainder of summer, then start gradually bringing it down to around 1/2" prior to sand.


----------



## jskierko

Still absolutely dominating your neighbors, especially in the back!


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> Still absolutely dominating your neighbors, especially in the back!


Thanks man! Most of the neighbors subscribe to the "wait 10 days, then scalp, then watch the lawn turn into a salad bowl" mowing regimen, so domination is relatively easy


----------



## Carlson

Yard is looking really good, @bf7 . The light in the front yard has it looking super-dark!


----------



## bf7

@Carlson glad to see you active again! The front almost always looks darker and healthier because it gets a nice mix of sun and shade. The back struggles a bit in constant sun, but much more fun to mow.


----------



## bf7

Over-regulation recovering nicely over 1 week. Still have not applied anything for 10 days except 0.5" of water yesterday. We have been very dry so I'm avoiding any fertilizers / salts. I am expecting to put down Clearys and final shot of Revolution soon. After the grass recovers from overdose of propi, I think I will keep it regulated at low rates of T Nex since I have another vacation coming up and can't let a growth explosion happen. But I'm done with propi for the year unless I need to pull it out for a disease outbreak.

Below were taken around the same time of day (between 10 and 11 am) so lighting shouldn't be a significant factor. There is less bronzing and a deeper green in general.

Sometimes you just need to stay off the lawn.

7/19


7/26


----------



## Carlson

Those bronze spots are shrinking considerably. Another week and you'll be back to full darkness!


----------



## bf7

3 oz / 1k of Cleary 3336 EG
6 oz / 1k of Revolution
0.15 oz / 1k of T-Nex

(yesterday)


----------



## jrubb42

bf7 said:


> Stocking up for fall projects - R&R 36" leveling rake
> 
> 
> 
> If I can spread 23 yards of topsoil by hand in July last year, I can do ~10 yards of sand in September no problem.
> 
> ^ Famous last words
> 
> Still holding up ok despite the over-regulated areas. Nothing put on the lawn in the last 7 days - not even water. I think I'll continue 15/16" hoc through the remainder of summer, then start gradually bringing it down to around 1/2" prior to sand.


I haven't been very active on the forum this year with so much going on with YouTube, but this is exactly what I'm striving for with my reno. Your lawn is so dark and just on point man. Be proud of that turf my guy!


----------



## bf7

@jrubb42 much appreciated brother! I've been following all your videos and the reno. Great content and congrats on the rapid growth of your channel!

I wouldn't worry too much about those pebbles in your topsoil. As I mentioned I brought in 23 yards of soil and had A TON of rocks and clay pieces. I never notice them anymore and don't see any negative impact on the turf. Pick out what you can, but don't sweat it.

Most people doing renos are killing a weed infested or undesirable grass mix. Your old lawn was an elite golf course. Results are going to be insane!


----------



## jrubb42

bf7 said:


> @jrubb42 much appreciated brother! I've been following all your videos and the reno. Great content and congrats on the rapid growth of your channel!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about those pebbles in your topsoil. As I mentioned I brought in 23 yards of soil and had A TON of rocks and clay pieces. I never notice them anymore and don't see any negative impact on the turf. Pick out what you can, but don't sweat it.
> 
> Most people doing renos are killing a weed infested or undesirable grass mix. Your old lawn was an elite golf course. Results are going to be insane!


Hey man. I came here to compliment you, not to switch the subject onto me. Lol. Thanks for the assurance on the rocks. I feel a lot better. I tried picking out as many as I could but it's impossible to get them all.

Honestly, if my reno turns out anywhere close to what your lawn looks like, I'll be one happy man. Looking forward to more pictures. I can't get enough of that deep green you have.


----------



## bf7

jrubb42 said:


> Hey man. I came here to compliment you, not to switch the subject onto me. Lol. Thanks for the assurance on the rocks. I feel a lot better. I tried picking out as many as I could but it's impossible to get them all.
> 
> Honestly, if my reno turns out anywhere close to what your lawn looks like, I'll be one happy man. Looking forward to more pictures. I can't get enough of that deep green you have.


Haha you got it man. Chomping at the bit to get to fall here - I'm sure I'll be inundating this page with pics around then.


----------



## bf7

Heavy storms rolled through the area on Thursday and just missed me to the south. So no meaningful amount of rain in the last two weeks or so. I'm getting about 0.5" inch of water down every 3-4 days. There are obvious spots in the lawn where my big rotor sled doesn't quite reach so I soak them down with the hose. I don't really notice much fungus or PGR damage anymore - just drought / sun stress. Not hot but humidity and dew points are low. I'm glad I did Revolution this year, though I'm not sure how everything would look without it. My control plot was a fail.


----------



## bf7

Broke down and got rotary scissors. Tired of looking at scalped edges.

Still no rain (3ish weeks). Watering every third day. Day 1:front, day 2:back, day 3ff. 1/2" each day. Start around 7am. The water runs nonstop until early afternoon. The next bill will be fun to pay.

Growth is slow. Mowing every 5 days.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Wow, you got a PRS, love that tool!


----------



## bf7

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Wow, you got a PRS, love that tool!


Yeah man! It seems like a beast, heavy and loud.

You have any projects coming up in the fall?


----------



## bf7

0.7 oz / 1k of Azoxy
6 oz / 1k of Air 8
6 oz / 1k of RGS


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you got a PRS, love that tool!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man! It seems like a beast, heavy and loud.
> 
> You have any projects coming up in the fall?
Click to expand...

No, I don't have any plans aside from nitrogen blitz, pre-em and ethofumesate on early and late spring. Just want to lessen the Poa next spring. I'll probably stay at 3 inch grass height because I can't use TNex with ethofumesate.


----------



## bf7

0.1 oz / 1k of prodiamine (1.5 month rate)
0.4 oz / 1k of T-Nex

Sick of paying over $100 for 16 oz of Azoxy 2sc? You can get a gallon of Abound azoxy for $189. Same active ingredient concentration. This bottle is going to last me over 4 years!

https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/abound-fungicide?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq8id27Kx8gIVLm1vBB3KTwUqEAQYASABEgKwkPD_BwE



Mowed at 7/8" before spraying today. I put down a heavy rate of PGR because I'm going to the beach again in a week. The weather is becoming more favorable so I'm ok bringing the height down. I want to have it 3/4" at most before I leave. Then I plan to bring it down to around 1/2" in September before I do aeration and sand leveling. I'm most likely going to skip any dethatching this year because I don't think it needs it.

SO ready for the N blitz to start


----------



## bf7

Leaving for 1 week trip tomorrow. 6 days into my generous PGR app and it's not working at all. I can't stop it from growing. I don't know if it was all the rain this week or if it's in a rebound phase. I may have been late a couple of days on the last app based on GDD, but I didn't expect a reaction like this.

I mowed as low as I felt comfortable (5/8"). Hopefully I don't return to a jungle.

Little if any rain in the forecast next week, and hot. That should help subdue the growth, but also will probably stress everything out.


----------



## steffen707

what dethacher are you getting?


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> what dethacher are you getting?


I originally ordered a Greenworks. After watching some video reviews, I returned it and opted for a Sun Joe instead. Haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## steffen707

I bought a green works, then saw the sunjoe scarifies in action and bought that one too. Sold the greenworks for $50 at like a $75 loss, oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> I bought a green works, then saw the sunjoe scarifies in action and bought that one too. Sold the greenworks for $50 at like a $75 loss, oh well. Live and learn.


LOL sorry about the loss. I took the Greenworks out for a couple of test passes. Nothing wrong with it but just liked what I saw from the Sun Joe reviews. Amazon still took it back and gave me a full refund.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a green works, then saw the sunjoe scarifies in action and bought that one too. Sold the greenworks for $50 at like a $75 loss, oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL sorry about the loss. I took the Greenworks out for a couple of test passes. Nothing wrong with it but just liked what I saw from the Sun Joe reviews. Amazon still took it back and gave me a full refund.
Click to expand...

amazon is very good for that. I could have returned mine to menards for up to a year, but i stupidly threw the box away.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a green works, then saw the sunjoe scarifies in action and bought that one too. Sold the greenworks for $50 at like a $75 loss, oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL sorry about the loss. I took the Greenworks out for a couple of test passes. Nothing wrong with it but just liked what I saw from the Sun Joe reviews. Amazon still took it back and gave me a full refund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amazon is very good for that. I could have returned mine to menards for up to a year, but i stupidly threw the box away.
Click to expand...

Hey we've all done it man! End of the day, you got the machine you wanted.


----------



## bf7

Back from vaca. Lawn looks ok. Was longer than I wanted but overall healthy and free of drought and disease so can't complain really.

Mowed at 3/4". I broke the golden rule over most of the yard but it's fine.

I hope to start N and other fall festivities soon, including pumpkin ales. Seeing all the reno threads makes me reminisce about drinking myself into a stupor after washouts.

Pre mow (many blades in 1-2" range)




Post mow






Disclaimer this is not my yard but someday it will be:
(Harbour Town Golf Links in Hilton Head, SC - bonus eye candy from the trip)


----------



## Liquidstone

I love a really well manicured golf course. Bet harbour town was awesome. Did you play? Yard is looking like it's ready for some stellar fall action.


----------



## bf7

Liquidstone said:


> I love a really well manicured golf course. Bet harbour town was awesome. Did you play? Yard is looking like it's ready for some stellar fall action.


It was awesome! I didn't get a chance to play. Just ate dinner next to it and walked on the green to take close up pics. Probably looked like a creep.

The germ on that reno is looking great man. Way ahead of where I was last year. Mine still looked bare and had to blanket re-seed (I think it was on 8/30 - exactly 1 year ago today). Thank heavens no major storms after that. I am jealous of that showcase corner lot you have.


----------



## situman

bf7 said:


>


Beautiful lawn and color! Do you happen to know which cultivar in your mix is the lighter colored one?


----------



## Global Threat

You'll love the sunjoe. Look like a toy, but man does it work. Lol. Nice yard!!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

+1 on the sunjoe! Yard is looking great and so thick!


----------



## bf7

@situman thanks! Don't know the cultivar but I noticed the same thing. It bugs me a little. I still have seed left over and wanted to plant separate pots this fall. Thought about trying out a monostand down the road based on the results. Would definitely weed out that lighter one.

It's also possible that the lighter color is caused by chlorosis or some other factor that is not genetic.

@Global Threat
@shadowlawnjutsu 
Everyone loves their Sun Joes! It does remind me of the plastic toy mower I had as a toddler lol. But clearly it's a monster. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 2.65 lbs / 1k) - urea
2 oz / 1k FEature - front yard only (to avoid staining)
5 oz / 1k FeRROMEC AC - back yard only
3.5 oz / 1k of TM 4.5 (thio methyl)

Fall is here :mrgreen:


----------



## jrubb42

Don't mind me... Just putting some nitrogen on my lawn since it's fall..


----------



## bf7

jrubb42 said:


> Don't mind me... Just putting some nitrogen on my lawn since it's fall..


 :lol: don't give me ideas because I will try that.


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total for 2021 - 2.9 lbs / 1k; total for fall - 0.5 lbs) - urea
1 lbs / 1k of P (total for 2021 - 4 lbs / 1k) - TSP
0.6 lbs / 1k of K (total for 2021 - 3.1 lbs / 1k) - SOP
6 oz / 1k of Air 8
6 oz / 1k of RGS

(yesterday)

I was able to get it down to 1/2" for a few mows. Now that I started blitzing it and shut down PGRs, I need to cut at least every other day.

Aeration will be this Saturday.


----------



## Liquidstone

Man this looks good and dark! Are you planning to level with sand after aeration?


----------



## bf7

Liquidstone said:


> Man this looks good and dark! Are you planning to level with sand after aeration?


Thanks man! Yes sir - that's why I brought the hoc down so low. Should make it easier to spread the sand and work it into the canopy.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> 0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total for 2021 - 2.9 lbs / 1k; total for fall - 0.5 lbs) - urea
> 1 lbs / 1k of P (total for 2021 - 4 lbs / 1k) - TSP
> 0.6 lbs / 1k of K (total for 2021 - 3.1 lbs / 1k) - SOP
> 6 oz / 1k of Air 8
> 6 oz / 1k of RGS
> 
> (yesterday)
> 
> I was able to get it down to 1/2" for a few mows. Now that I started blitzing it and shut down PGRs, I need to cut at least every other day.
> 
> Aeration will be this Saturday.


Wow, blue green, looking good.


----------



## jskierko

Stripes as straight as an arrow, looks awesome!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looks sweet at 0.5 inches HOC!

When is the sand coming?


----------



## lbb091919

0.5" HOC, blitz, and no PGR...a greensmower's dream!

Looking pro man!


----------



## bf7

@steffen707 @jskierko @JerseyGreens @lbb091919

Thanks gents  I figured out that doing the same pattern 3 mows in a row makes some killer stripes. Probably not the best habit to get into...

Hoping to have the sand next week! Not having a drag or 4 wheeler, I'm expecting it to take a few days (if not more) to spread.

The greensmower's dream almost came to a pause yesterday. The engine stalled a few times after I started it up. I suspected a fuel system issue but I am truly clueless. I proceeded to let it cool down and mowed the entire 9k with manual reel (looked like garbage). Then, tried the JD again and it worked! Mowed the whole yard again. It was basically a 3.5 hour mow job, and I got the death stare when I came inside lol. Crossing my fingers for the next time I fire it up because of course this would be the absolute worst time to be out of commission.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @steffen707 @jskierko @JerseyGreens @lbb091919
> 
> It was basically a 3.5 hour mow job, and I got the death stare when I came inside lol.


HAHAHA, i've gotten that stare a time or two. :?

Glad it fired up. I'd imagine a greens mower starting up is like any other small motor. Start with the basics, new plug, clean/new air filter. Is the gas premium-non-ethanol? is the gas new?

After that, if you're not comfortable, I would maybe have some pro look at it. Probably a dirty carb, possible ignition spark problem, no idea if that machine has valves or not, but those sometimes need to have the valve lash adjusted.

95% of the time, spark plug, air filter, fresh premium gas has fixed my small motor startup issues.


----------



## JerseyGreens

That evil eye is no joke...I've seen it far too often as well.

Are you picking up the plugs or just plan on breaking them up like crazy with the mower next week before the sand?


----------



## bf7

@steffen707 I'm sure it is something absurdly simple. Taking any part of this mower apart just makes me nervous. I'm comfortable only doing basic maintenance like changing the oil. If it happens again I'll take it to the small engine repair shop up the road. The gas is good as far as I know - it's the regular stuff and I use a stabilizer. Do you think using premium would help?

@JerseyGreens I will be raking up the cores. Should be a good time. I'm hoping the turf is short enough that I can glide a shovel across the lawn to sweep them up. Following the Connor plan lol


----------



## steffen707

The regular plus stabilizer is probably fine, but I always run non-ethanol in any motor smaller than a motorcycle.

Ethanol can gum stuff up, it's just not worth it IMO to save a few bucks.


----------



## bf7

Aeration weekend recap.

Went with the Billy Goat.



2 passes. Here is the damage.







Collected plugs. The $10 leaf rake worked the best.



Post plug pick up





THE PLUGS



Mowed at 1/2" and whatever plugs remaining were either smashed by the drum or pulverized by the reel. It's going to need a fresh grind soon.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Dude - I'll say it again, I'm loving 0.5 inches HOC on your lawn!!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Dude - I'll say it again, I'm loving 0.5 inches HOC on your lawn!!


Thanks my man. I like it too, sometimes. The low cut is fun to walk on and gets the most gawking from the neighbors. But - it kind of sucks not having the greenest lawn on the street anymore. I'll probably bring it up a few notches after the topdressing. Can always go back later.


----------



## steffen707

What is the whitish layer below the green blades on your plugs, is that solid sand?


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> What is the whitish layer below the green blades on your plugs, is that solid sand?


Not straight sand. I think that's the topsoil from the reno last fall.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the whitish layer below the green blades on your plugs, is that solid sand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not straight sand. I think that's the topsoil from the reno last fall.
Click to expand...

cool cool. Either that Billygoat (assuming its the AE401H/AE403V) pulls better cores than the Billygoat PL1801H Plugr I rented, or your soil profile is just better. My areas were so inconsistent. Many plugs didn't come out as plugs, and just came out as loose dirt.


----------



## bf7

@steffen707 I actually wanted to use the Plugr and was surprised when the rental company wheeled out the AE401H. That was my mistake for not researching. I had already paid for it and didn't want to delay the aeration so said what the heck. To your point, it ended up working well.

Soil moisture is a big part of the equation. You don't want it too dry or too wet. Did you get any irrigation or rainfall a couple of days before aerating?


----------



## uts

@bf7 is that billygoat the drum style aerator. The reciprocating ones look a little different. I've noticed people say that the drum type heaves up the surrounding quite a bit more. What do you think?


----------



## steffen707

uts said:


> @bf7 is that billygoat the drum style aerator. The reciprocating ones look a little different. I've noticed people say that the drum type heaves up the surrounding quite a bit more. What do you think?


I have a tow behind brinly aerator. I think a combination of driving too fast and not enough weight on it causes it to kind of make some longer "slits" almost in the turf.

I watched a neighbor get man-handled by a drum type aerator, ( i think it was a bluebird, but don't hold me to that). He's a bigger dude, and during the turns was just tossed around.

My old "lawn care guy" that I use to hire "aerated my lawn" with a drum style, it looked like he tilled the ever living sh*t out of my entire lawn. I came home and was horrified. Luckily, everything came back or filled in. Drum style are not friendly on overly wet parts of the lawn, we had gotten a ton of rainfall and 2 spots by downspouts were just a mud pit after he "aerated". It was this that caused me to ultimately fire him and do all of my own yard/lawn care.

The 4 plug reciprocating Billygoat that I rented was easy/peasy. Its motion propelled the aerator forward. It had some kind of mechanism on it that stopped it from trying to ram the tines through hard stuff like tree roots. Though I flagged off all sprinkler heads first. The 4 plug is SLOW. So plan for more time than you think with it if you go that route. Normally that wouldn't be a problem, but if you're trying to do a reno and you're scrambling to do 12 things on seed-down day, its slowness can be frustrating.



bf7 said:


> @steffen707 I actually wanted to use the Plugr and was surprised when the rental company wheeled out the AE401H. That was my mistake for not researching. I had already paid for it and didn't want to delay the aeration so said what the heck. To your point, it ended up working well.
> 
> Soil moisture is a big part of the equation. You don't want it too dry or too wet. Did you get any irrigation or rainfall a couple of days before aerating?


I did get some irrigation on it before, but who knows if it was the right amount.


----------



## bf7

@uts @steffen707 
My reason for wanting to try the reciprocating style was I thought it would be easier to maneuver around. That said, the drum on this Billy Goat wasn't bad at all. Of course I had some soreness the next day, but no struggles to turn it except slightly on steep hills. I am not a large person. I filled the water tank all the way too. Perhaps it is the 4 wheel design on this model that helps compared to other brands.

As far as damaging turf, I feel like you can do that with either type. I saw Ryan Knorr do that when he was reviewing the reciprocating style. And I definitely tore up a few small spots with the drum. I think the key is engaging and disengaging the tines properly. It helps to start driving before dropping the tines.


----------



## Carlson

One thing I love with my tall fescue is the plugs just disappearing into the grass pretty quickly haha!

I actually bought myself a plugr earlier this season and only just got to use it in my fall overseed prep. In my one-time use experience so far I found it did much less pullout overall than a drum aerator - but you definitely need to make sure to get a rolling start as the plugr can be pretty aggressive on one spot if it's not in motion already.


----------



## steffen707

Carlson said:


> One thing I love with my tall fescue is the plugs just disappearing into the grass pretty quickly haha!
> 
> I actually bought myself a plugr earlier this season and only just got to use it in my fall overseed prep. In my one-time use experience so far I found it did much less pullout overall than a drum aerator - but you definitely need to make sure to get a rolling start as the plugr can be pretty aggressive on one spot if it's not in motion already.


What do you mean by pullout? the length of the plug, or like the accidential grass that's ripped up?


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @uts @steffen707
> My reason for wanting to try the reciprocating style was I thought it would be easier to maneuver around. That said, the drum on this Billy Goat wasn't bad at all. Of course I had some soreness the next day, but no struggles to turn it except slightly on steep hills. I am not a large person. I filled the water tank all the way too. Perhaps it is the 4 wheel design on this model that helps compared to other brands.
> 
> As far as damaging turf, I feel like you can do that with either type. I saw Ryan Knorr do that when he was reviewing the reciprocating style. And I definitely tore up a few small spots with the drum. I think the key is engaging and disengaging the tines properly. It helps to start driving before dropping the tines.


Ryan Knorr just did another video today and discusses this a bit at 6:52 of this video


----------



## Carlson

steffen707 said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I love with my tall fescue is the plugs just disappearing into the grass pretty quickly haha!
> 
> I actually bought myself a plugr earlier this season and only just got to use it in my fall overseed prep. In my one-time use experience so far I found it did much less pullout overall than a drum aerator - but you definitely need to make sure to get a rolling start as the plugr can be pretty aggressive on one spot if it's not in motion already.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by pullout? the length of the plug, or like the accidential grass that's ripped up?
Click to expand...

With a spinning drum of tines, you _can_ tear up the soil some if you're not moving fast enough - the rotating drum can make wider holes or even lift some turf up.

It's not a huge issue or challenge to avoid - I just found it to be zero issue whatsoever with my plugr.


----------



## bf7

@Carlson don't you own a slit seeder too? You are living the dream my friend! I think I agree with your statement about not moving fast enough on the drum. I had slow down in my front yard because it is smaller, and it looks more beat up than the back, even in the areas where I didn't turn.

@steffen707 I love when these videos come out around the same time I am doing the subject matter.


----------



## Carlson

bf7 said:


> @Carlson don't you own a slit seeder too? You are living the dream my friend! I think I agree with your statement about not moving fast enough on the drum. I had slow down in my front yard because it is smaller, and it looks more beat up than the back, even in the areas where I didn't turn.
> 
> @steffen707 I love when these videos come out around the same time I am doing the subject matter.


I am _very_ fortunate that my wife tolerates me buying machines hahaha


----------



## bf7

I finally ordered 10 tons of sand. The guy at the yard didn't know what a sieve analysis was, but he said he would try to get one within the next day.

I went ahead and ordered because the sand felt great. Super fine, and I couldn't find any rocks. A few weeds growing in it though.

The left is coarse concrete sand, and the right is mason sand which I got.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Oh snap - this is getting real!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Oh snap - this is getting real!


Lol yup. I just received my sieve analysis. This is good, right?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@bf7 - honestly, I have no idea.

I had started this thread that didn't get much traction:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32001


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> @bf7 - honestly, I have no idea.
> 
> I had started this thread that didn't get much traction:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32001


Damn, your test was fancy. I didn't know coarseness was a desirable attribute to any extent. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the concrete sand!


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 - honestly, I have no idea.
> 
> I had started this thread that didn't get much traction:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32001
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, your test was fancy. I didn't know coarseness was a desirable attribute to any extent. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the concrete sand!
Click to expand...

I had the same shoulda, coulda, wouldas too after researching more but, like yourself, had already gone to check it out and placed my order. It'll be fine!


----------



## bf7

@JerseyGreens I'm sure you're right. Every dumb thing I worry about ends up working out.

They did send me the analysis for the concrete sand as well. And gave me the option to switch sands or even cancel my order after reviewing the analysis. I will most likely stick with the mason because it seems like that's what everyone does. The concrete sand felt very rocky.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Something about the title concrete sand doesn't sit well with me!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Something about the title concrete sand doesn't sit well with me!


Haha agreed!


----------



## San

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap - this is getting real!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yup. I just received my sieve analysis. This is good, right?
Click to expand...

It basically just means 100% went through the #4 which has 4.75mm holes, so everything in there was smaller than that.
All the way up to #30, which is 600µm, where about 4.6% of the sand didn't make it through. 
So yeah, that should be rock free.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I'll just add the "rocks" that came into my load was most definitely from the bucket loader.

Look at all the rock around this pile of sand - its inevitable some will sneak in.

Based on the picture that sand is coming to you WET man. Something I wish I did... knock down the big pile in your driveway after delivery which will speed up drying (if you have time to do that).


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 - honestly, I have no idea.
> 
> I had started this thread that didn't get much traction:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32001
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, your test was fancy. I didn't know coarseness was a desirable attribute to any extent. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the concrete sand!
Click to expand...

I have read that whatever coarse-ness you pick, to stick with it for future top dressings, or else if you use finer grain sand, then that'll fill in some of the space from the more coarse sand, and then it'll get harder.

Like filling a hole with 4" rocks, then adding 2" rocks and agitating, it'll fill more spaces that the 4" didn't fill before. I dont' know that I read that from a scientific place though.


----------



## uts

JerseyGreens said:


> @bf7 - honestly, I have no idea.
> 
> I had started this thread that didn't get much traction:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32001





bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap - this is getting real!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yup. I just received my sieve analysis. This is good, right?
Click to expand...

This might help you guys. This is USGA recommendations for putting greens but obviously our lawns are a little different. There is a difference in the same recommendation for aeration and backfilling versus regular top dressing


----------



## San

To translate to the above, 
#16 is 1.18mm
#30 is 0.6mm
#50 is 0.3mm
#100 is 0.15mm 
and #200 is 0.075mm

So with some rounding:

4.6% is between 1.18mm and 0.6mm (about 40% recommended here but nothing bigger than 1mm)
31.9% is between 0.6mm and 0.3mm (about 50% recommended here)
47.8% is between 0.3mm and 0.15mm (not to exceed 25% recommended here)
14% is between 0.15mm and 0.075mm (not to exceed 5% recommended here)
1.3% is smaller than 0.075mm

So overall I guess the sand is too fine compared to the article...  
But the concrete sand is much coarser, versus the recommendation.


----------



## bf7

@uts thank you for the article and @San thank you for sparing me from all that math!! Basically, the article says I'm screwed unless I find another sand source that is somewhere closer to the middle.

All of these particle measurements are getting too granular for me, pun intended . Almost everyone I see sand capping their lawn recommends mason, so I'll stick with it. I'm not running the greens at Augusta here!

@JerseyGreens thanks for the tip. It definitely felt wet. And we have some storms coming tomorrow right before they deliver it. Would be nice if they used a dang covering.

@steffen707 I have always heard coarse on top of fine is ok, and fine on top of coarse is a no-no. Essentially, once you go sand you aren't going back to clay or whatever. I'm not sure if that general rule applies to different types of sand as well.


----------



## uts

I think the article needs to be taken into context considering that greens need to be much firmer and harder for playability. The finer characteristics of sand does allow to hold nutrients better which is more appropriate for home lawns compared to greens.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Try to have the delivery guy feather the load into the driveway instead of dumping it into one big pile.


----------



## bf7

uts said:


> I think the article needs to be taken into context considering that greens need to be much firmer and harder for playability. The finer characteristics of sand does allow to hold nutrients better which is more appropriate for home lawns compared to greens.


Yes! This is the more eloquent version of what I was trying to say.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Try to have the delivery guy feather the load into the driveway instead of dumping it into one big pile.


👍 Will do


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @steffen707 I have always heard coarse on top of fine is ok, and fine on top of coarse is a no-no. Essentially, once you go sand you aren't going back to clay or whatever. I'm not sure if that general rule applies to different types of sand as well.


Well that does make sense. I've read Mason sand over and over too.


----------



## uts

bf7 said:


> @steffen707 I have always heard coarse on top of fine is ok, and fine on top of coarse is a no-no. Essentially, once you go sand you aren't going back to clay or whatever. I'm not sure if that general rule applies to different types of sand as well.


I researched ALOT on this. The short answer is that there is research to be done. The long answers as follows.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Again, we aren't topdressing Augusta. None of us here have specialty made 6-10 inch root zone mix put down before our Renos.

Mason sand. No rocks. The finer the easier to work into the lawn (most important part since many of us do this by hand).

Let's put this to bed. You got this @bf7


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Again, we aren't topdressing Augusta. None of us here have specialty made 6-10 inch root zone mix put down before our Renos.
> 
> Mason sand. No rocks. The finer the easier to work into the lawn (most important part since many of us do this by hand).
> 
> Let's put this to bed. You got this @bf7


Putting to bed



Couldn't resist with the connection to golf 

The research is interesting, and we are all grass nerds to some extent who love learning. But if the question is what is best / practical for a home lawn in a pinch, I think we can all agree mason sand is a solid option.


----------



## uts

lol. I realize I was going to nerdy, but I enjoy reading it. It is very fascinating to me. And yes, you are right, we do not have the construction of a greens so this research barely applies to us. My point was I think we worry to much. Even with the precision that these greens are designed, different sand does not make a huge difference. So throw down the sand and dont worry!


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 3.15 lbs / 1k; total fall - 0.75 lbs) - urea

Also yesterday was "seed down" for the planter pots so I can see what the cultivars in my blend look like individually.


----------



## steffen707

how often are you putting down the 0.25 lbs / 1k of N? is that going on everything or just the reno?


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> how often are you putting down the 0.25 lbs / 1k of N? is that going on everything or just the reno?


I am shooting for every 5-6 days, but today was 7 days since the last app since I only had time to mow yesterday.

My whole yard was reno'd last year. No new seed this year besides the planter pots.


----------



## bf7

This sand is pretty WET. I can shape objects with it in my hand like clay.

Other than that, I like it. It almost looks like topsoil from far away.

I'll try to spread it around the driveway more. Hopefully it dries out a bit.


----------



## g-man

https://palmergolfsystems.com/sandmaster.htm


----------



## lbb091919

g-man said:


> https://palmergolfsystems.com/sandmaster.htm


Financing available!

That first picture makes it look like a giant pile of peat haha


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> https://palmergolfsystems.com/sandmaster.htm


😍


----------



## bf7

g-man said:


> https://palmergolfsystems.com/sandmaster.htm


😂😂😂 Please tell me this is the bottom of the reel mowing rabbit hole. It has to end somewhere.

@lbb091919 you nailed it! More like peat than topsoil lol


----------



## g-man

You can use a cement mixer and a hand held flame torch to also dry the sand.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> This sand is pretty WET. I can shape objects with it in my hand like clay.
> 
> Other than that, I like it. It almost looks like topsoil from far away.
> 
> I'll try to spread it around the driveway more. Hopefully it dries out a bit.


you need a Big *** Fan.


----------



## mac_mellow

bf7 said:


> 0.25 lbs / 1k N (total for 2021 - 1.5 lbs / 1k)
> 6 oz / 1k Air8
> 6 oz / 1k RGS
> 
> Lawn has not progressed much over the last few weeks because it's been cold. The forecasted high for tomorrow is only 43. Beginning of April was hot, so everything sort of spiked back then and has plateaued ever since.
> 
> I did not drop iron or fungicide like I planned. Iron - lots of rain coming tomorrow and didn't want to risk staining concrete. I will probably end up using FEature around the sidewalks to be safe. Fungicide - not great timing since it's going to stay cold for a little while. I just added soil amendments to the tank instead.
> 
> Also mowed again.


I stumbled upon your posts here while looking at your newest reno. This lawn looks UNREAL. This definitely is my inspiration.


----------



## bf7

@mac_mellow thank you! Pretty soon it should look as good as it did in the spring. I've been beating it up with a low hoc (the lowest my cultivars can handle according to the data sheets) and smothering it with sand. She's not not very happy right now.

Are you doing a reno or planning one?


----------



## bf7

Update on the leveling project

I'm about halfway through the 10 ton sand pile, and I've covered ~3/4 of the backyard. Still need to do remaining back, sides, and front.

Drying out the sand in the driveway is not going well. When I spread it around the yard, it dries within a couple hours in the sun. That process seems to be working.

The level lawn tool is the bees knees. The push broom is ok. After working the sand in, I hit it with the aggressive stream setting on the hose nozzle. Then most of the grass blades that were buried reappear.

I can hardly see the sand now, except when I'm standing right over it. I'll definitely need to touch up some areas with whatever is leftover.

Before



After


----------



## Carlson

Looks great - I like how the stripes even show still after rinsing down the sand! :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Great job man. This is going to look even better in a few weeks. Amazing.


----------



## bf7

@Carlson @JerseyGreens

Thanks guys. Tbh it doesn't look much smoother from yesterday. Hopefully that changes over a few weeks (or multiple rounds of this stuff)...

Not sure I used enough sand on the first pass.


----------



## bf7

Worst sand areas. Will it recover? I do not know.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Yes, it will recover!! Feed it. Mow it. Plus you need one good downpour.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Yes, it will recover!! Feed it. Mow it. Plus you need one good downpour.


Good stuff! Supposed to get a downpour tomorrow night into Wednesday. I'll try to sneak in a feeding tomorrow.


----------



## jskierko

Looks great! One day I'll get around to sand leveling. And I see no reason that those areas don't recover. You don't have any dinner plate sized areas where there are no blades visible, probably an inch tops. I'd think this will be looking back to itself in less than a month with continual feeding.


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> Looks great! One day I'll get around to sand leveling. And I see no reason that those areas don't recover. You don't have any dinner plate sized areas where there are no blades visible, probably an inch tops. I'd think this will be looking back to itself in less than a month with continual feeding.


Thanks for the encouragement man. I hope you're right.

Leveling sounds fun until you're about 2 hours into the job. Then you would rather be doing literally anything else. Not to dissuade you. I'm sure the results are satisfying as heck. Otherwise why are we doing it?


----------



## jskierko

bf7 said:


> Otherwise why are we doing it?


To get out of the house and get some exercise... any positive result is just a bonus.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! One day I'll get around to sand leveling. And I see no reason that those areas don't recover. You don't have any dinner plate sized areas where there are no blades visible, probably an inch tops. I'd think this will be looking back to itself in less than a month with continual feeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement man. I hope you're right.
> 
> Leveling sounds fun until you're about 2 hours into the job. Then you would rather be doing literally anything else. Not to dissuade you. I'm sure the results are satisfying as heck. Otherwise why are we doing it?
Click to expand...

This would suck if you have any kind of back pain, lol.


----------



## Liquidstone

This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya


----------



## steffen707

Liquidstone said:


> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya


5 tons! :lol:


----------



## bf7

Liquidstone said:


> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya


Thanks! I'm still in the "freaking out that I buried my turf grass" stage of the project. We'll see how it ends up.

@steffen707 I got through another 4 tons yesterday so I'm at 9. Just making sure I get credit for all of it lol


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm still in the "freaking out that I buried my turf grass" stage of the project. We'll see how it ends up.
> 
> @steffen707 I got through another 4 tons yesterday so I'm at 9. Just making sure I get credit for all of it lol
Click to expand...

WOAH, I thought it was 10,000 lbs not 10 tons. Is this all Shovel, no bobcat? Any idea how many yards that is? I know I can find it online if you don't know.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm still in the "freaking out that I buried my turf grass" stage of the project. We'll see how it ends up.
> 
> @steffen707 I got through another 4 tons yesterday so I'm at 9. Just making sure I get credit for all of it lol
Click to expand...

Nothing to worry about guys. You planted a pure KBG lawn for a reason - for it to recover from all of the lab experiments we throw it's way.

Watch what happens in a few days. Recovery is going to take awhile but just like the Reno - you will have an ah ha moment.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm still in the "freaking out that I buried my turf grass" stage of the project. We'll see how it ends up.
> 
> @steffen707 I got through another 4 tons yesterday so I'm at 9. Just making sure I get credit for all of it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOAH, I thought it was 10,000 lbs not 10 tons. Is this all Shovel, no bobcat? Any idea how many yards that is? I know I can find it online if you don't know.
Click to expand...

It's around 7 yards according to the calculator, but it may have been less because the sand was so wet.

I used a shovel, gorilla cart, level tool, and push broom.

Last year I did 23 yards of topsoil with a regular wheelbarrow in late July. That sucked. But at least it was over the course of a few weeks rather than one weekend.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a ton of work! Ha! Nicely done! Props to ya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm still in the "freaking out that I buried my turf grass" stage of the project. We'll see how it ends up.
> 
> @steffen707 I got through another 4 tons yesterday so I'm at 9. Just making sure I get credit for all of it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to worry about guys. You planted a pure KBG lawn for a reason - for it to recover from all of the lab experiments we throw it's way.
> 
> Watch what happens in a few days. Recovery is going to take awhile but just like the Reno - you will have an ah ha moment.
Click to expand...

👍 I love kbg!


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 3.45 lbs / 1k; total fall - 1.05 lbs) - urea


----------



## mac_mellow

Not planning a reno anytime soon unfortunately. My wife and I just had a baby so most of my time is focused on the little one


----------



## steffen707

mac_mellow said:


> Not planning a reno anytime soon unfortunately. My wife and I just had a baby so most of my time is focused on the little one


First baby? Makes sense
2nd or 3rd baby? Throw an Ergo carrier on and start working! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyGreens

How's recovery looking over there?

I'll tell you one thing...I'm having trouble getting a clean cut. Makes sense because the sand and all of that raking thinned out the lawn (one of my goals)...however, the grass blades want to grow horizontally versus vertically!!

It's getting better every mow though. Hope you don't experience something similar.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> How's recovery looking over there?
> 
> I'll tell you one thing...I'm having trouble getting a clean cut. Makes sense because the sand and all of that raking thinned out the lawn (one of my goals)...however, the grass blades want to grow horizontally versus vertically!!
> 
> It's getting better every mow though. Hope you don't experience something similar.


I'm really impressed at how quickly the grass is coming back (or the sand is disappearing). You were 100% right. Will post a more detailed update soon.

I did my first mow today since last Thursday, so it was like a rainforest. Pretty sloppy cut. I agree it seemed like blades didn't want to stand up properly. But I won't be too hard on them since they've been through the wringer this week lol


----------



## bf7

We are looking pretty good 5 days after sand. I still have about a ton leftover to do some finishing touches and get the spots I missed.

It still doesn't feel much more level. Must be a marathon.

Recovery progress (I already posted most of the before pics). There was one nitrogen app and almost 3 inches of rain in between:

9/20


9/24


9/20


9/24


9/20


9/24


9/20


9/24


9/20


9/24


9/18


9/24


This morning before I mowed - extremely shaggy but attractive color.



After mow at 11/16"


----------



## JerseyGreens

Yessir - here she comes back to life!


----------



## steffen707

Wow, 4 days only, looks awesome @bf7!


----------



## Chris LI

I didn't want to sound like an idiot, but the words that flashed in my head were, "Damn, dude! That looks awesome! ". Sorry, I had a flashback to my twenties and a momentary lapse of reason.  Now, I'm really dating myself. Seriously, that really is some nice turf.


----------



## bf7

:lol: I appreciate that @Chris LI!

I crossed onto the wrong side of 30 recently so no judgement from me!


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 3.75 lbs / 1k; total fall - 1.35 lbs) - urea
0.185 oz / 1k of prodiamine (3 month rate)
0.7 oz / 1k of Azoxy


----------



## bf7

0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4 lbs / 1k; total fall - 1.6 lbs) - urea


----------



## MJR12284

Magnificent. Awesome work man!


----------



## bf7

Thank you @MJR12284 your renos are coming along great! The section with fescue mixed in doesn't even look like a new lawn.


----------



## lbb091919

The blue in that first pic is out of this world. I can't stop staring.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> 0.25 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4 lbs / 1k; total fall - 1.6 lbs) - urea


Best fake lawn look alike!


----------



## bf7

@lbb091919 
The blue is my favorite!

@steffen707
:lol: you already have the fake look too. It starts when you put a reel on it!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @lbb091919
> The blue is my favorite!
> 
> @steffen707
> :lol: you already have the fake look too. It starts when you put a reel on it!


I mowed on Monday, been in Vegas all week, won't get to Mow until Sunday......... Hope the grass toddlers don't mind. :shock:


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @lbb091919
> The blue is my favorite!
> 
> @steffen707
> :lol: you already have the fake look too. It starts when you put a reel on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed on Monday, been in Vegas all week, won't get to Mow until Sunday......... Hope the grass toddlers don't mind. :shock:
Click to expand...

They'll be fine. Just enjoy the trip.


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @lbb091919
> The blue is my favorite!
> 
> @steffen707
> :lol: you already have the fake look too. It starts when you put a reel on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed on Monday, been in Vegas all week, won't get to Mow until Sunday......... Hope the grass toddlers don't mind. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll be fine. Just enjoy the trip.
Click to expand...

This was the view from dinner. 


Is it the blue velvet that gives such a blue hue?


----------



## bf7

@steffen707 lol that's awesome dude

I'm not sure which type is blue. It could be one or two of them. I know that at least one of them is lighter green. I'm trying to sort all that out by growing them separately this year. The yard is only 1 year old, and I hear people say things can change dramatically in year 2. We shall see.


----------



## Carlson

That color is really something man. Great work!


----------



## JP900++

Looks great!!


----------



## bf7

@Carlson @JP900++

Thank you!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @steffen707 lol that's awesome dude
> 
> I'm not sure which type is blue. It could be one or two of them. I know that at least one of them is lighter green. I'm trying to sort all that out by growing them separately this year. The yard is only 1 year old, and I hear people say things can change dramatically in year 2. We shall see.


Well definitely let us know.... Might need to add some of that to my lawn, such a good look.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 lol that's awesome dude
> 
> I'm not sure which type is blue. It could be one or two of them. I know that at least one of them is lighter green. I'm trying to sort all that out by growing them separately this year. The yard is only 1 year old, and I hear people say things can change dramatically in year 2. We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Well definitely let us know.... Might need to add some of that to my lawn, such a good look.
Click to expand...

You will definitely find out. I very well may try a monostand with the winner :thumbup:

Here is an update 18 days after seed down / about 11 DAG.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I knew you had the monostand itch!

Did you use native soil from your property to make it a true "test plot"?


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> I knew you had the monostand itch!
> 
> Did you use native soil from your property to make it a true "test plot"?


I used leftover topsoil from the reno. I didn't want to dig any holes.

I hope the results aren't skewed


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4.3 lbs / 1k; total fall - 1.9 lbs) - urea


----------



## OnTheLawn

I'd hedge my bets on the Moonlight SLT being the more lime green-ish culprit. That's what I found with my testing. Blue Velvet and Prosperity are darker for sure. Although, I wouldn't really say it's like green, just more green compared to the other two. We'll see what happens once it's had a chance to mature. Bewitched is similar in its initial reluctance to go dark blue-green. Hopefully Moonlight SLT is the same!


----------



## bf7

OnTheLawn said:


> I'd hedge my bets on the Moonlight SLT being the more lime green-ish culprit. That's what I found with my testing. Blue Velvet and Prosperity are darker for sure. Although, I wouldn't really say it's like green, just more green compared to the other two. We'll see what happens once it's had a chance to mature. Bewitched is similar in its initial reluctance to go dark blue-green. Hopefully Moonlight SLT is the same!


My man! Coming through with an update on the planter! Any pics by chance??

I've done a little research based on what others have observed. Obviously soil, climate, etc all need to be considered. And I think it's important to wait at least 2 years to make conclusions. I'm definitely guilty of not doing that. This is generally what I find:

P - blue green
M - blue green
BV - dark green

I keep going back to this dog urine spot in my yard in March. It shows the outrageous color that can be achieved with just the right amount of N. I'm assuming that all 3 cultivars are present in this cluster, and I can't really tell them apart here. They all look great.



Throwing this out there - maybe the lighter green one (perhaps Moonlight like you observed) just requires more inputs to get the desired shade of dark blue green?


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4.6 lbs / 1k; total fall - 2.2 lbs) - urea

(Yesterday)

















The dreaded Ps are easy to spot now. The first one is definitely annua, and I'm guessing the second one is triv. I'll be cutting these out.

They only show up along property lines or where I know neighbors walk from their yard into mine.





A bunch of broadleafs and clover popping up too. Plan to spot spray those suckers.


----------



## MJR12284

The blue hue is just outstanding. If I ever do another reno, I'm using your cultivars! Congrats and kudos on such a beautiful lawn.


----------



## bf7

MJR12284 said:


> The blue hue is just outstanding. If I ever do another reno, I'm using your cultivars! Congrats and kudos on such a beautiful lawn.


Many thanks! The morning dew and N blitz help to bring out the nice bluegrass color.


----------



## Carlson

Man you are getting those spoon feeds in on the _regular!_ I may need to take the initiative & get dose #2 down for myself today!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> The dreaded Ps are easy to spot now. The first one is definitely annua, and I'm guessing the second one is triv. I'll be cutting these out.
> 
> They only show up along property lines or where I know neighbors walk from their yard into mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of broadleafs and clover popping up too. Plan to spot spray those suckers.


That Poa is really making the blue pop! Sorry, I couldn't resist. How much of the ground do you cut out? Do you just take a plug out and throw it back on the neighbors lawn? :bandit:


----------



## bf7

@Carlson get it down! The lawn seems to be eating up the N no matter how much I throw at it. I think it's the unseasonably mild weather. Typically whenever I'm slamming nitrogen and it dips into the 40s at night, my grass gets brown tips. We haven't been below 60 recently so everything looks great.

@steffen707  I probably should, but it would end up back in my yard. I like to pull poa a with a screwdriver. For poa t, I think I will carve out a circle larger than the actual weed. Then fill it with kbg plugs. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## bf7

Today was a weed day. I spot sprayed clover and some other broadleafs with Triplet. I also pulled out the poa a and triv patches in the back. Pro plugged the triv spot.

I think I'm going to have a continual poa battle in the backyard. I can see more emerging, all in that same general vicinity where the neighborhood kids cross over from the salad bar next door. Very frustrating. I would be ok with it just there but worried about spreading to the rest of the yard.

Also 0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4.9 lbs / 1k; total fall - 2.5 lbs) - urea


----------



## Robs92k

Pics look great…sorry about the POA. We all seem to have that issue. Giggled at the "salad bar" comment. Try being surrounded by a farm field, lol.


----------



## bf7

Robs92k said:


> Pics look great…sorry about the POA. We all seem to have that issue. Giggled at the "salad bar" comment. Try being surrounded by a farm field, lol.


Thanks man! I hope to never find out what goes into caring for 92k of turf. You are killing it!


----------



## Robs92k

bf7 said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics look great…sorry about the POA. We all seem to have that issue. Giggled at the "salad bar" comment. Try being surrounded by a farm field, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I hope to never find out what goes into caring for 92k of turf. You are killing it!
Click to expand...

Thank you…first full year is in the books, so hoping the hard(est) part is over. It's not so bad until you blitz…10-12 hours a week into the lawn might break my marriage, lol.

It's lawns like yours and a few others that keep pushing me forward.

Keep chasing it!


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 5.2 lbs / 1k; total fall - 2.8 lbs) - urea
2 oz / 1k FEature - front yard
8 oz / 1k FeRROMEC AC - back yard


----------



## situman

How does the poa grow from such a thick stand of turf? Seems like the war can never be won.


----------



## lbb091919

I just wanna touch it :shock:


----------



## JerseyGreens

lbb091919 said:


> I just wanna touch it :shock:


Barefoot is the way to go. It's a great feeling.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 lol that's awesome dude
> 
> I'm not sure which type is blue. It could be one or two of them. I know that at least one of them is lighter green. I'm trying to sort all that out by growing them separately this year. The yard is only 1 year old, and I hear people say things can change dramatically in year 2. We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Well definitely let us know.... Might need to add some of that to my lawn, such a good look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will definitely find out. I very well may try a monostand with the winner :thumbup:
> 
> Here is an update 18 days after seed down / about 11 DAG.
Click to expand...

The middle one looks darkest of the three. What is that cultivar?


----------



## bf7

@situman haha, the section of my yard with poa is definitely the thinnest. I had a ton of washout back there. It's just a perfect storm of factors causing the poa to show up in that area. The rest of the lawn currently looks great, but I am nervous about spread even with pre-m all year.

@shadowlawnjutsu the middle one is Moonlight. If you zoom in, I wrote the names on the pots (sorry it is small). Moonlight may look darker just because it had the best germination of the three and came in thick. I'm not sure. I've "mowed" them all a few times (with rotary scissors) and gave them two feedings I think.

Here is an update from today (31 days after seed / 24 DAG). Prosperity and Blue Velvet had some kill from disease. I have not given them any fungicides. Moonlight still looks the best, but we'll see if it gets overcrowded. It doesn't show well on camera, but I like the Prosperity color early on.

Order: P, M, BV




P


M


BV


----------



## situman

BV seems to be darkest of all.

I have a small detached of my lawn attached to my neighbor's. I saw a patch of triv and I was pulling it like a mad man. He mows that section for me so I cant complain. TLF is such a bad influence lol.


----------



## bf7

situman said:


> BV seems to be darkest of all.
> 
> I have a small detached of my lawn attached to my neighbor's. I saw a patch of triv and I was pulling it like a mad man. He mows that section for me so I cant complain. TLF is such a bad influence lol.


It's a vicious cycle man. As soon as you get it all pulled and plugged and you think it's looking prime again, that guy's mower is bringing in more weed seeds.

I am expecting BV to be the darkest green of the three since it is a midnight type.


----------



## Chris LI

bf7 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BV seems to be darkest of all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting BV to be the darkest green of the three since it is a midnight type.
Click to expand...

I've been following the color discussion and always thought Prosperity had a darker genetic color than Midnight, from old NTEP reports. I looked at the stats from the 2020 update of the 2017 report, and the mean is slightly higher for Prosperity, but there is no real statistical difference between the two, since it falls within the LSD for the mean and most or all of the individual sites. (Sorry for the statistical nerding out). I didn't see BV listed on the chart as a submission for this study, so an older study may need to be researched. It will be interesting how the color changes over time will shake out. I screenshot the table from NTEP, but didn't want to clog up your journal. Let me know if you want to see it. What I found interesting, is that After Midnight is the 3rd highest rated in genetic color. As an aside, many other commonly available varieties were not participants in this study (Bewitched, Mazama, etc.)


----------



## steffen707

I wonder if the darker the grass the more blue it looks? I'm guessing it's something else, like a certain shimmer characteristic.


----------



## bf7

@Chris LI yes, please share! I wasn't aware Prosperity was in the 2020 update. I only looked at the latest "final" report and did not see it, so assumed it had been retired from NTEP. If I recall, the most recent report with BV was really old.

LSD is definitely worth mentioning. Sometimes we overanalyze these rankings when in reality all the grasses are nice. Very subtle differences.

@steffen707 this is why I wish NTEP included pics. The ratings say darker is better, which is usually true. But someone may prefer slightly lighter color if it has more blue, for example.


----------



## Chris LI

It appears blurry, but tap on the image and then tap again, and it should clear up.


----------



## Wile

bf7 said:


> 0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 4.6 lbs / 1k; total fall - 2.2 lbs) - urea
> 
> (Yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dreaded Ps are easy to spot now. The first one is definitely annua, and I'm guessing the second one is triv. I'll be cutting these out.
> 
> They only show up along property lines or where I know neighbors walk from their yard into mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of broadleafs and clover popping up too. Plan to spot spray those suckers.


Talk about epic! 😍


----------



## bf7

@Chris LI thanks! Strange that so many common cultivars were not tested.

@Wile I am cheating a little bit color wise with the 3/4" hoc


----------



## Wile

I'm finding it does make all the difference. I have a couple cuts now at 1/2" and it doesn't look anywhere near as good as it did at 3/4". Well done!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> @Chris LI thanks! Strange that so many common cultivars were not tested.
> 
> @Wile I am cheating a little bit color wise with the 3/4" hoc


I don't think they test all the top Cultivars each trial. Mazama and bluebank were in 2012-2016 trial, but bewitched was in the 2006-2010 trial. I'm not 100% sure on this so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bf7

@Wile I agree, huge difference! I "scalped" down to 1/2" for my sand project. I LOVED the feel of it but hated the color.

@steffen707 I try not to pay too close attention to the rankings because they are all great grasses and so much is subjective. I prefer to find pics / descriptions on TLF, test them in my soil, and go.


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 5.5 lbs / 1k; total fall - 3.1 lbs) - urea
6 oz / 1k of Air 8
6 oz / 1k of RGS

Starting to cool off, finally. Hoping it will scale back the growth. Double cutting 10k sq ft every other day is not great for a marriage. PGR would be nice, but I think it would have impeded recovery from top dressing. I'll ride it out until spring.


----------



## JerseyGreens

&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;

Are you noticing the mower still leaving many stragglers behind or not so much since it's thickened back up?


----------



## jskierko

Looking top notch! But man, 3 lbs of N this fall alone. Can't imagine how fast that sucker is growing. I am only at 1 lb for the fall and just went a long 5 days without mowing. Probably would have taken me 3 passes to get a clean cut, but I didn't have enough daylight. No idea how you keep up with this.


----------



## Robs92k

Dude…my wife is sitting next to me and said "wow, you could play chess in that!" Agreed. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Butter

That color is amazing!


----------



## bf7

@JerseyGreens no stragglers due to sand. Plenty of stragglers due to mower user error -they don't really show up in pics. I don't see the sand at all anymore. Do you still have those thin areas? I believe you put down a higher rate of sand than I did.

@jskierko the answer is that I work from home lol. 5-7pm is my time in the yard, and you can bet the house I am either mowing or spraying something everyday this time of year. Occasionally I will squeeze in a lunchtime mow.

@Robs92k haha thanks. Unfortunately the nice pattern starts to disappear a few hours after mowing because the grass won't stop growing.

@Butter thank you! 🙏 The kbg color is really something else.


----------



## JerseyGreens

&#128514; - the wife is gonna get sick of making dinner for you man!!

Not due to sand just overall thinning of the lawn. Things get better every mow (maybe twice a week with my luck and chopping off way more than is good for the turf).

Your latest pics are LOTM material. The 2020 class is still looking to bring home the first &#127942; for the gang!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> 😂 - the wife is gonna get sick of making dinner for you man!!
> 
> Not due to sand just overall thinning of the lawn. Things get better every mow (maybe twice a week with my luck and chopping off way more than is good for the turf).
> 
> Your latest pics are LOTM material. The 2020 class is still looking to bring home the first 🏆 for the gang!


Haha! Hey, every member of the household needs to pay the price for a showcase lawn.

Thanks man - yes, we need to get one of us over the finish line. The 2020 crew gets nominations all the time, then we get crushed in the polls :lol:


----------



## lbb091919

bf7 said:


> Occasionally I will squeeze in a lunchtime mow.


This is the way.


----------



## steffen707

Robs92k said:


> Dude…my wife is sitting next to me and said "wow, you could play chess in that!" Agreed. Gorgeous!!


It definitely gives me that Alice in Wonderland "off with her head" vibe.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude…my wife is sitting next to me and said "wow, you could play chess in that!" Agreed. Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely gives me that Alice in Wonderland "off with her head" vibe.
Click to expand...

Never in my wildest dreams did I think grass would be compared with this, but I'll take it :mrgreen:


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude…my wife is sitting next to me and said "wow, you could play chess in that!" Agreed. Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely gives me that Alice in Wonderland "off with her head" vibe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never in my wildest dreams did I think grass would be compared with this, but I'll take it :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

This is from the 1985 Alice in Wonderland 2 part- mini-series that I grew up watching. My kids would have nightmares for sure. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088693/?ref_=tt_mv_close

sorry for the very tiny jpeg


Anyways, keep up the great lawn!


----------



## situman

Im jealous. How can I get some of your rusty soil?


----------



## bf7

@steffen707 that is incredible!

@situman 😂 seriously though, I think my soil is saturated with iron. It was over 300 ppm in my test from 2020. Every time I add iron, I notice no difference in the lawn.


----------



## bf7

0.3 lbs / 1k of N (total 2021 - 5.8 lbs / 1k; total fall - 3.4 lbs) - urea
0.8 lbs / 1k of P (total for 2021 - 4.8 lbs / 1k) - TSP

Almost done with spoon feedings. I'll cap off the year at a little over 6 lbs of N + winterizer.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Wow, amazing stripes & color!


----------



## bf7

01Bullitt said:


> Wow, amazing stripes & color!


Thank you! 👍


----------



## bf7

Today I put down 0.3 lbs / k of N for what I think will be the final spoon feeding of the year.

Fall N recap:

9/2 - 0.25 lbs
9/9 - 0.25 lbs
9/15 - 0.25 lbs
9/21 - 0.3 lbs
9/26 - 0.3 lbs
9/30 - 0.25 lbs
10/3 - 0.3 lbs
10/6 - 0.3 lbs
10/10 - 0.3 lbs
10/14 - 0.3 lbs
10/18 - 0.3 lbs
10/21 - 0.3 lbs
10/24 - 0.3 lbs
??? - winterizer

Total fall - 3.7 lbs
Total spring - 2.4 lbs
Total 2021 - 6.1 lbs

Above was all fast release. There was additional N in some other products used throughout the year, but I didn't track it.


----------



## rhart

Absolutely amazing color! Looking fantastic!


----------



## bf7

Thanks @rhart! Much appreciated!


----------



## bf7

Boring weather update: The entire last week was either overcast or rainy - classic Pittsburgh. The sun showed up for a bit today. A couple of frosts but no hard freezes yet this fall.

As expected, the Moonlight pot got overcrowded and doesn't look too hot. Prosperity and Blue Velvet still going pretty strong, although all pots probably were seeded too heavy. Try applying 3lbs / k seed rate to less than 1 sq ft area!

This time I put the mature grass in the background to show the difference from 1 year. Excuse uneven mow job on the pots.

Order: P, M, BV




P


M


BV


After today's mow


----------



## situman

Looks like Prosperity is the bluest and matches your yard. I guess your yard has predominantly Prosperity?


----------



## bf7

situman said:


> Looks like Prosperity is the bluest and matches your yard. I guess your yard has predominantly Prosperity?


The yard is 33% of each. No predominant cultivar.

I am liking Prosperity the best so far.

Zooming in, it appears one is fine bladed / green, another is medium bladed / teal, and another is wide bladed / blue. I think they complement each other well, but I want to find out which is that thick one. I like it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I'm not sure how you landed on these cultivars but that last picture is eye candy - I agree, they complement each other very well.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> I'm not sure how you landed on these cultivars but that last picture is eye candy - I agree, they complement each other very well.


Most of my research came from Around The Yard lol


----------



## Chris LI

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you landed on these cultivars but that last picture is eye candy - I agree, they complement each other very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my research came from Around The Yard lol
Click to expand...

  I'm not surprised. I used to spend a lot of time on ATY and remember Prosperity and Moonlight SLT discussed and used in several renos. Prosperity is one that I always had my eye on (still do), but I was/is dealing with shade, so Bewitched (and now Mazama) were/are focused on for shade tolerance. I always love seeing photos of Prosperity for its dark blue/green color. If I ever reno the sunny front, it would be strong contender for one of the cultivars in my blend.


----------



## situman

bf7 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Prosperity is the bluest and matches your yard. I guess your yard has predominantly Prosperity?
> 
> 
> 
> The yard is 33% of each. No predominant cultivar.
> 
> I am liking Prosperity the best so far.
> 
> Zooming in, it appears one is fine bladed / green, another is medium bladed / teal, and another is wide bladed / blue. I think they complement each other well, but I want to find out which is that thick one. I like it.
Click to expand...

I believe Prosperity is the wide blade blue and Moonlit is the medium teal. Btw how old is your yard to achieve this kind of color?


----------



## bf7

@Chris LI I did come across your profile on there! I found several Moonlight monostands on ATY. I have never seen a Prosperity mono. If you know where I can find a pic, please let me know. I would be pumped if you tried it out. At your higher hoc, you could really bring out the best color!

@situman 1 year old. Funny story, I actually almost did a TTTF reno instead of KBG. I was going to use Rhizing Moon fescue. When I called to order my seed, they were sold out. I panicked and bought up a bunch of bluegrass seed. The reason I added Blue Velvet to my blend - it comes from DLF Pickseed, same company that sells Rhizing Moon. If you're right on the IDs, BV could be a mistake! I'll give it some time...


----------



## situman

Well, ordered some prosperity from Pawnee. Hope my assessment of the bluereen color from your pots is accurate. I maaaay do a monostand or mix it with the wide blade stuff called Award lol.


----------



## steffen707

situman said:


> Looks like Prosperity is the bluest and matches your yard. I guess your yard has predominantly Prosperity?


That's what I was thinking. Looks nice. I may want to get some prosperity in my front yard. such a wicked cool effect/shade.


----------



## Chris LI

bf7 said:


> @Chris LI I did come across your profile on there! I found several Moonlight monostands on ATY. I have never seen a Prosperity mono. If you know where I can find a pic, please let me know. I would be pumped if you tried it out. At your higher hoc, you could really bring out the best color!


I'll definitely keep a lookout for Prosperity mono photos. I don't recall seeing anyone that had one. I think Prosperity/Blueberry/Midnight was a common blend, but it's been quite awhile since I followed one of those threads. I just might include it in my next seed order. I think the main reason I didn't use it besides seeking shade tolerant cultivars was that other cultivars performed slightly better in my geographic area on NTEP. I was a real NTEP junkie for awhile, but maybe I need to let the stats/ratings slide a little bit and just go for it.


----------



## situman

Chris LI said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chris LI I did come across your profile on there! I found several Moonlight monostands on ATY. I have never seen a Prosperity mono. If you know where I can find a pic, please let me know. I would be pumped if you tried it out. At your higher hoc, you could really bring out the best color!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely keep a lookout for Prosperity mono photos. I don't recall seeing anyone that had one. I think Prosperity/Blueberry/Midnight was a common blend, but it's been quite awhile since I followed one of those threads. I just might include it in my next seed order. I think the main reason I didn't use it besides seeking shade tolerant cultivars was that other cultivars performed slightly better in my geographic area on NTEP. I was a real NTEP junkie for awhile, but maybe I need to let the stats/ratings slide a little bit and just go for it.
Click to expand...

I'm from your neck of the woods. I'll see if my front reno gets infested with poa this Spring. I didn't do a good job fallowing so I will definitely have an excuse if I failed. I might just "accidentally" kill my yard anyways tee hee.


----------



## bf7

@situman NICE! I hope you're right too. I would hate to think that my experiment was misleading in any way. For my purposes, I'm trying not to draw any conclusions until next year for both the yard and the individual pots. I fully expect that lighter green cultivar to get darker in the second year.

@Chris LI I believe the closest NTEP testing location is 150 miles from me. And I doubt the soils in a Pittsburgh suburb vs State College are even comparable. Climates, maybe. I don't glean much from the ratings honestly. It would be nice if the reports were more descriptive instead of quantitative. What is the shade of green - forest, turquoise, emerald? How fast does it grow? Does it grow straight up or sideways? I agree - don't get lost in the minutia, just go for it!

@steffen707 all aboard the Prosperity bandwagon! Lol. I want to see what it looks like in different areas of the country.


----------



## situman

bf7 said:


> @situman NICE! I hope you're right too. I would hate to think that my experiment was misleading in any way. For my purposes, I'm trying not to draw any conclusions until next year for both the yard and the individual pots. I fully expect that lighter green cultivar to get darker in the second year.
> 
> @Chris LI I believe the closest NTEP testing location is 150 miles from me. And I doubt the soils in a Pittsburgh suburb vs State College are even comparable. Climates, maybe. I don't glean much from the ratings honestly. It would be nice if the reports were more descriptive instead of quantitative. What is the shade of green - forest, turquoise, emerald? How fast does it grow? Does it grow straight up or sideways? I agree - don't get lost in the minutia, just go for it!
> 
> @steffen707 all aboard the Prosperity bandwagon! Lol. I want to see what it looks like in different areas of the country.
> [/quote
> 
> Conclusions are self drawn. You shouldnt feel responsible in any way shape or form.


----------



## bf7

23 degrees this morning. Yikes!


----------



## situman

lol nice! A new shade of blue. What cultivar is responsible for that?


----------



## steffen707

situman said:


> lol nice! A new shade of blue. What cultivar is responsible for that?


MJother Nature!


----------



## bf7

situman said:


> lol nice! A new shade of blue. What cultivar is responsible for that?


The Old Man Winter cultivar. It scored a perfect 9 in genetic color but not sold at Pawnee Butte.


----------



## bf7

Now that we are getting close to winding up the season, curious what others have observed as far as the relationship between soil temps and top growth / mowing. This is my understanding (generally):

Below 40 top growth stops
Below 33 root growth stops

This has me wondering - does it shut down as soon as the threshold is hit, or does it require a certain period of time below the threshold (should we look at 5 day average or 24 hour average)?

My lawn was growing vigorously all throughout October up until Halloween. I'm talking significant clippings every other day. Several nights ago, my area had it's first hard freeze. The freezes have continued every night since then, and daytime highs haven't been above 45 or so. It feels like the grass hasn't grown at all this week.

Am I crazy - isn't the slowdown typically more gradual? I mean, it basically went from 80 mph to 0 overnight.

The 10 day forecast is much warmer but not sure if the grass will respond.

It's been a bizarre fall for sure. Soil temps above average for almost all of October, then they took a nose dive right when November hit.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I was concerned about growth completely stopping relatively quickly with the last three days of hard frost but I just did a double cut with a ton of clippings still.

Zero clipping with the GM1600 though - still not thick enough for the GM yet.

I think you should get a good amount of clippings the next few mows with it warming up again.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> I was concerned about growth completely stopping relatively quickly with the last three days of hard frost but I just did a double cut with a ton of clippings still.
> 
> Zero clipping with the GM1600 though - still not thick enough for the GM yet.
> 
> I think you should get a good amount of clippings the next few mows with it warming up again.


Good to hear. I'm gonna try out a mow tomorrow. Will report back with clipping yield. I just hadn't mentally prepared myself for the season to end, almost mowing into December last year :shock: hope you're right.

Good thing you didn't sell that Allett. Sounds like you're getting great use out of it. Excited to see the GM in the spring.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was concerned about growth completely stopping relatively quickly with the last three days of hard frost but I just did a double cut with a ton of clippings still.
> 
> Zero clipping with the GM1600 though - still not thick enough for the GM yet.
> 
> I think you should get a good amount of clippings the next few mows with it warming up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear. I'm gonna try out a mow tomorrow. Will report back with clipping yield. I just hadn't mentally prepared myself for the season to end, almost mowing into December last year :shock: hope you're right.
> 
> Good thing you didn't sell that Allett. Sounds like you're getting great use out of it. Excited to see the GM in the spring.
Click to expand...

You're right...it's been such an odd Fall this year...many trees are still green while others changed colors and dropped foliage like it's hot (my Hickory for example).

I hope the grass keeps on trucking along. I'm not ready to stop mowing yet! 😢


----------



## situman

I noticed a significant reduction in clippings as well on my front reno, at least by half, and I've been hammering it with fert every week. And this was before the frost this week. I plan to empty out the remaining propeat 13-5-8 and whatevers left of my humic 12 this weekend and call it good with ferts.

I do wonder if the Prodiamine got anything to do with it. It was applied 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bf7

situman said:


> I noticed a significant reduction in clippings as well on my front reno, at least by half, and I've been hammering it with fert every week. And this was before the frost this week. I plan to empty out the remaining propeat 13-5-8 and whatevers left of my humic 12 this weekend and call it good with ferts.
> 
> I do wonder if the Prodiamine got anything to do with it. It was applied 2 weeks ago.


I've heard prodiamine can limit root growth / spreading. Not sure about top grow.

Where is the journal that documents this reno?


----------



## bf7

Mowed at 11/16", same hoc as last mow on Wed 11/3. Barely any clippings in the shade, more clippings in the sun. The sunny areas are still growing. Definitely didn't break the 1/3 rule anywhere, but I was happy that things weren't completely shutdown by the cold nights.

Since the freezes killed the annuals, I pulled the dahlias that I planted in the wishing well container. They left a bunch of tubers in the potting soil. Don't know whether I should eat these.

Today I also "blew out the irrigation", meaning I put the hoses in the garage.


----------



## rhart

Love the color!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> Mowed at 11/16", same hoc as last mow on Wed 11/3. Barely any clippings in the shade, more clippings in the sun. The sunny areas are still growing. Definitely didn't break the 1/3 rule anywhere, but I was happy that things weren't completely shutdown by the cold nights.
> 
> Since the freezes killed the annuals, I pulled the dahlias that I planted in the wishing well container. They left a bunch of tubers in the potting soil. Don't know whether I should eat these.
> 
> Today I also "blew out the irrigation", meaning I put the hoses in the garage.


So beautiful! My stupid sprinkler blower outer guy blew my system out like 5-6 weeks ago.......All the trees sucked all the water out of the soil, the ground in my backyard is rock hard and the front yard you can tell where the grass looks under watered near the only tree in front yard.

I'm half pissed, half glad, because now I know why my lawn struggles in the back in the spring. I stop it from growing prematurely!!! Next year I will be doing my own sprinkler blowing outering. :lol: I've got some time to figure out what compressor I need for that.


----------



## bf7

@rhart thanks! The color lost some of its luster last week with the frigid temps. We're hitting mid 60s this week so hoping it can rebound a bit.

@steffen707 thanks man. Just switch to hoses and sprinklers. Less stress 🙂


----------



## Babameca

You remind me to revisit your journal. Damm You mow as Chinese drunk Kung fu Grandmaster! :bandit: Not straight, but perfectly laid down. Extra work but the looks...oh yeah. Master class.


----------



## steffen707

Babameca said:


> You remind me to revisit your journal. Damm You mow as Chinese drunk Kung fu Grandmaster! :bandit: Not straight, but perfectly laid down. Extra work but the looks...oh yeah. Master class.


Well put! I really like the curved lines, want to see some double pass curves like this but with your blue/green grass.


----------



## Babameca

@steffen707 That's UK I guess...The buildings, the bushes trimming. Insane...


----------



## steffen707

Babameca said:


> @steffen707 That's UK I guess...The buildings, the bushes trimming. Insane...


True, however the stripes we can replicate. And by we I mean @bf7 ,lol


----------



## bf7

@Babameca :lol: :lol: :lol: the Kung Fu comment is out of this world. I've never felt so humbled. Truly the ultimate compliment.

@steffen707 that pattern is cool but making me dizzy trying to follow exactly where that mower went lol. I MIGHT give it a try. My current waves are definitely not as symmetrical as that pic so not sure how it would work out.


----------



## situman

bf7 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a significant reduction in clippings as well on my front reno, at least by half, and I've been hammering it with fert every week. And this was before the frost this week. I plan to empty out the remaining propeat 13-5-8 and whatevers left of my humic 12 this weekend and call it good with ferts.
> 
> I do wonder if the Prodiamine got anything to do with it. It was applied 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard prodiamine can limit root growth / spreading. Not sure about top grow.
> 
> Where is the journal that documents this reno?
Click to expand...

Well.....I found a ton of poa and decided to hell with it. Today was warm and tomorrow will be as well. So gave it a heavy dose of glyph. I suppose it will be a summer of "Prosperity" for me! Planning on 2 more apps of glyph in April and seed down last weekend of April.


----------



## steffen707

situman said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a significant reduction in clippings as well on my front reno, at least by half, and I've been hammering it with fert every week. And this was before the frost this week. I plan to empty out the remaining propeat 13-5-8 and whatevers left of my humic 12 this weekend and call it good with ferts.
> 
> I do wonder if the Prodiamine got anything to do with it. It was applied 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard prodiamine can limit root growth / spreading. Not sure about top grow.
> 
> Where is the journal that documents this reno?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....I found a ton of poa and decided to hell with it. Today was warm and tomorrow will be as well. So gave it a heavy dose of glyph. I suppose it will be a summer of "Prosperity" for me! Planning on 2 more apps of glyph in April and seed down last weekend of April.
Click to expand...

How much of the yard did you nuke?


----------



## situman

steffen707 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard prodiamine can limit root growth / spreading. Not sure about top grow.
> 
> Where is the journal that documents this reno?
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....I found a ton of poa and decided to hell with it. Today was warm and tomorrow will be as well. So gave it a heavy dose of glyph. I suppose it will be a summer of "Prosperity" for me! Planning on 2 more apps of glyph in April and seed down last weekend of April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of the yard did you nuke?
Click to expand...

Just the front. A bit over 1k.


----------



## steffen707

lol, look at that contrast to your neighbors yard.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> lol, look at that contrast to your neighbors yard.


Haha - that is a field of poa plants licking their chops at the opportunity to infest my turf.


----------



## steffen707

I've started to spray about 6 foot of my neighbors yard when i'm weeding. Crabgrass central! He'd sh*t a cheese wheel if he knew my Allett cost more than his car.


----------



## bf7

steffen707 said:


> I've started to spray about 6 foot of my neighbors yard when i'm weeding. Crabgrass central! He'd sh*t a cheese wheel if he knew my Allett cost more than his car.


:lol: that's not a bad idea. Did you see a weed reduction after doing that?


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started to spray about 6 foot of my neighbors yard when i'm weeding. Crabgrass central! He'd sh*t a cheese wheel if he knew my Allett cost more than his car.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: that's not a bad idea. Did you see a weed reduction after doing that?
Click to expand...

in his yard, YES! I killed a ton of his crabgrass. I don't know if that will help my lawn or not, couldn't hurt I suppose. I'm just out money and time......  But i already had it mixed and strapped to my back, so ........not a big deal to me.

My reno area didn't have a ton of weeds in it, but it butts up to his property.


----------



## bf7

Barely squeezing in mows between work and sunset. Not even time to trim the edges.

Afterwards it's nice to step out on the deck and enjoy a seasonal beverage.


----------



## jskierko

Wow, this is inspiring stuff. LOTM shoo-in type of stuff.


----------



## mribbens

Lawn looking great, color is unreal, what type of beverage?


----------



## JerseyGreens

This looks great! Really took off this year.

Do you always cut this pattern or switch it up throughout the growing season - looks unbelievably burnt in.


----------



## Butter

Looks awesome! The color, the density, the stripes! Good job!


----------



## bf7

@jskierko and @Butter much obliged! You're too kind 🙏🙏 🙏

@JerseyGreens last week was my first time going this particular direction with the waves, but I went over them the last 3 mows. So they are pretty burnt in. I think I'll stick with it until the fun is over. Maybe it lasts throughout the winter. Last year my November stripes were still visible in March.

@mribbens Schlafly Pumpkin Ale. It's my GOAT.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Damn those look like you've been burning them in for months - crazy sweet color for a week in that direction!


----------



## bf7

1/3 inch of rain last night. It sparked one last surge of growth before the cold and snow come this weekend.

There was enough growth to get reasonable clippings despite mowing only two days ago. Maybe the last fair weather cut of the season - 11/16"

Debating whether I will do final winterizer N app. My reason for doing would be that I did it in 2020 and was very pleased with early spring green up. Not sure the winterizer had anything to do with that, but it gives me an excuse to be on the lawn during this depressing time.


----------



## JerseyGreens

You still mowing?

Just snuck in a mow and had 1/2 - 3/4 inch clippings...100% slowing down but I was surprised at the clip rate...


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> You still mowing?
> 
> Just snuck in a mow and had 1/2 - 3/4 inch clippings...100% slowing down but I was surprised at the clip rate...


I'll have a brief window tomorrow with mid 60s. I plan to mow just for kicks. Doesn't look like any growth in the past 4 days. Been straight arctic here lately. I'll use the catcher this time to see if I get anything.

Definitely won't be getting 1/2 inchers. I think your area has milder weather being closer to the ocean and whatnot. I'm sure I'll be done before you.


----------



## bf7

I need a headlight for the JD. Wrapped up the mow today at 6pm.

Clippings were surprisingly respectable @JerseyGreens - two basketfuls mostly in the 1/4 - 1/2" range. It is growing more than I thought.



Out of all the months, I think my lawn looks the best in November. Also it's a relaxing month because mowing is the only work required. No need to play defense with fungicides or offense with nitrogen.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Looks fantastic man!


Thank you sir!


----------



## bf7

Today's cut yielded 1.5 basketfuls. No legitimate warmups in the forecast. End of the road is very near.

Time to hang up the lights and break out the Mad Elf.


----------



## bernstem

Looks really good!


----------



## bf7

Thanks @bernstem! Congrats on a very successful reno!


----------



## rhart

Love those stripes!


----------



## mribbens

Looking great, just super blue/dark green. How many apps of PGR did you apply this year?


----------



## Wile

It's so cool seeing the work you've done and how you picked these cultivars. Brilliant execution.


----------



## bf7

Thanks guys! 👍

@rhart you should try out the wavey pattern with the triplex some time!

@mribbens below are my T-Nex apps. Thank you for giving me an excuse to list these out because it's nice having them in one spot.

5/2 - 0.2 oz
5/23 - 0.3 oz
6/9 - 0.15 oz (applied propi at same time)
6/17 - 0.4 oz (before week out of town)
6/30 - 0.2 oz
7/16 - 0.2 oz
Skipped app due to bronzing from propi & T-Nex
8/14 - 0.4 oz (before week out of town)
Stopped apps to aid recovery from sand in Sept

@Wile I'm convinced my yard would look better with an apron. I am very tempted to steal your genius idea! I would need to get the "greens" flatter first.


----------



## Wile

Do it up! What was your dollar spot pressure like under regulation? What's your irrigation schedule like?


----------



## bf7

Wile said:


> Do it up! What was your dollar spot pressure like under regulation? What's your irrigation schedule like?


Thankfully I didn't really have any disease issues this year. Nothing out of the ordinary for a KBG lawn in the summer. The fungicide regimen seemed to work, though I went too heavy on propi. I had more problems with overregulation causing discoloration.

From June until August I watered 1/2" twice per week while using Revolution wetting agent. My area gets a lot of rainy and overcast days so drought isn't a huge concern. I can manage without an irrigation system using a monster 100 ft / 1" hose. I enjoy moving the sprinkler around because there's not much to do in the summer other than spray PGR and fungicides.


----------



## jskierko

You had a phenomenal season, loved following this and hope you keep it up!


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> You had a phenomenal season, loved following this and hope you keep it up!


Likewise my friend. Looking forward to watching you nuke the last 16.67%. 3 consecutive reno years! Incredible.


----------



## rhart

The wavy pattern is now on the to-do list for next spring with the triplex


----------



## bf7

Winterizer: 1 lb / 1k of N (granular urea)

Not sure the grass is completely done growing yet (it is very close). I would have preferred to wait for the final app, but there is a good chance of rain / snow today. Definitely not dragging out the hoses to water it in. 5 day average soil temp is 36 degrees so I believe I'm in the ballpark as far as timing. I put down the Sunshine Harvest jumbo prills so we'll see if there is any localized burn.

I looked back at my 2020 journal, and it turns out that my winterizer was incidentally on the same day (11/25).

*Nitrogen totals per 1k:*
Fall - 4.7 lbs
Spring - 2.4 lbs
2021 - 7.1 lbs


----------



## Stuofsci02

Excellent color! Well done!


----------



## bf7

@Stuofsci02 I appreciate that! Just trying to keep up with everyone on here.

Bravo on the reno btw - looks flawless. Your aerial shots are breathtaking!


----------



## bf7

Happy holidays!


----------



## Carlson

DOOD! Congrats on LOTM!


----------



## synergy0852

Congratulations on LOTM! Everything looks great for end of the season heading into winter lawn wise and I'm loving the Christmas lights as well!


----------



## bf7

@Carlson @synergy0852

Thanks gents! I apparently snuck that trophy just in time. The lawn is deteriorating rapidly. I'll post an update after final mow. I haven't been able to yet with the constant dusting of snow on the ground.


----------



## Butter

Congrats! We'll deserved!


----------



## bf7

Thank you @Butter!


----------



## rhart

Congrats on LOTM well deserved!!


----------



## bf7

@rhart thanks man!


----------



## bf7

Should be final mow. 1.5 basketfuls again, but its been 12 days since the previous cut. Last time I had the same amount of clippings after 5 days. A lot of yellow / early dormant blades mixed in too. I think we're done. The JD won't be winterized for another 2-3 weeks, so I won't completely rule out another joyride.

Weather was very pleasant today compared to last couple of weeks. Sunny and high of 47.

Test pots are doing ok. I want to keep them outside over winter to simulate real conditions as much as possible. I also want them to go dormant so I'm not trimming chia pets all winter. I know potted plants are more sensitive to temperature swings, so I'm keeping them very close to the house. I thinned out the Moonlight considerably because it looked overcrowded. It should have no problem filling out the pot with some N in the spring. I'm thinking around early June, I'll have a much better idea of what these cultivars look like individually.







Order: P, M, BV




P


M


BV


----------



## bf7

Decided to do one more mow today. It was looking a little shaggy, unbelievably. Never thought I'd be doing this in mid December, but it's apparently still growing - picked up about 1.25 baskets. We might be hosting Christmas, so making the stripes pop a little bit was a bonus.

Been pretty warm recently. Yesterday set a record high - somewhere in the mid 60s. Decent amount of rain this month and not really any snow.


----------



## 0318

How big is your smile when your working on your lawn?!
This must be very satisfying after all the hard work with the reno and receive the reward in LOTM.
Thanks for sharing this is such detail, very good reading material.


----------



## bf7

@0318 thanks! Not many smiles at the moment going into the off-season, but I like how the lawn looks for December. Looking forward to see how far I can push it next year. Glad you enjoy the journal.


----------



## mac_mellow

steffen707 said:


> mac_mellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning a reno anytime soon unfortunately. My wife and I just had a baby so most of my time is focused on the little one
> 
> 
> 
> First baby? Makes sense
> 2nd or 3rd baby? Throw an Ergo carrier on and start working! :shock: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

definitely my first, but IM BACK. Ready for another season.


----------

